# Box of Style by The Zoe Report **Spoilers**



## Geek2 (Mar 2, 2015)

The Zoe Report is coming out with their own Style Box that is launching soon. The box will be valued at over $300 but will cost $100.

Here are the spoiler pictures


----------



## lloronita (Mar 2, 2015)

Might be an alternative to Nina's Quarterly box.....


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 2, 2015)

I think I'll sign up just to get the first box because I want that cuff.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


----------



## sayswhoo (Mar 2, 2015)

Hmmm I'm debating letting go of Nina Garcia's box and getting this one instead. Decisions, decisions...


----------



## boxesandboxes (Mar 2, 2015)

that cuff is $200. doesnt leave a lot left over. Hmmm. might do it too. I do like the cuff as well.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Mar 2, 2015)

oh, so we can't actually buy it.


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 2, 2015)

can't buy it yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20"> I'm going to have to stalk my email like crazy to make sure I can sign up once it launches. They are doing a good job creating some PR before launching. I'm ready to buy now.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20"> Usually that price point keeps me from signing up (hence the reason I didn't sign up for Ouiplease) but I think in this case I'm making an exception. I didn't sign up for the latest Nina Garcia either although I'm still debating.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Mar 2, 2015)

I'm an idiot and I buy at this price point. LOL. And I end up with too much stuff.  My biggest regret was getting 2 of the Neiman Marcus popsugar boxes last year.  Couldn't sell the items to make up the cost. I'm in for this when it launches - just need to know when.


----------



## MoiSurtout (Mar 2, 2015)

The bracelet isn't my style, and that only leaves $100 of value left. I look forward to seeing what everyone gets though! It does seem like a potential alternative to the Nina Garcia box. I liked the Rachel Zoe ring in the 2013 PS Fall box, and the packaging on that was really nice. I bet everything comes packaged well for this box.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Mar 2, 2015)

it's so bizarre. i guess they are trying to get a sense of volume. and marketing it. but it may blow up in their face since they don't understand the sub box community.  it's not like they can say "be the first" and then offer to list an email address - and not honor it. we shall see...  this community can get nasty if people think by signing up via email gets them something. LOL.


----------



## Alidolly (Mar 2, 2015)

So that'll be US only I suppose - pity as the bracelet is cool!


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 2, 2015)

Alidolly said:


> So that'll be US only I suppose - pity as the bracelet is cool!


 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20"> maybe there is hope that they will ship international, not sure since this is so new and there any no further details yet


----------



## bluegnu (Mar 2, 2015)

I am psyched. I love Rachel Zoe and I really think this will be great. I'm going to forgo Popsugar's LE Resort box this season and go for this instead. That cuff also comes in rose gold, I wonder if there will be variations!

There is an article on InStyle that says each box will have 5-8 items and you can purchase the whole year (4 boxes) for $350 and makes it sound like March 9th is the launch day. I can't wait!


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 2, 2015)

March 9th is so close! Thanks for the info! Can't wait!


----------



## Sadejane (Mar 2, 2015)

I'm going to be stalking the internet all day on the 9th! LOL   I don't know why, but I"m so drawn to that cuff and would pay $100 just for that. Anything else will be gravy.    

I unsubscribed from Nina Garcia because Quarterly has been a disaster lately and had doubts there would even be another Nina Garcia box.  Now that it's looking like that might actually happen. . I'm a bit torn.  But I think my $100 will go to Rachel Zoe this time around.  After that fringed purse, I think maybe Rachel Zoe's elegant bohemian style is a bit more for me than Nina's style.


----------



## fabgirl (Mar 2, 2015)

I googled this box and there is a lot of press coverage for this. Tons of blogs, WWD...wonder how many boxes she will have available?


----------



## rubyjuls (Mar 3, 2015)

This box has definitely piqued my interest.  I'm not feeling the hair theme for the new NG box so will most likely cancel and sign up for this.  I noticed that bracelet comes in three sizes on the brand's website.  Think it's too much to hope we may be asked size preferences?


----------



## boxesandboxes (Mar 3, 2015)

rubyjuls said:


> This box has definitely piqued my interest.  I'm not feeling the hair theme for the new NG box so will most likely cancel and sign up for this.  I noticed that bracelet comes in three sizes on the brand's website.  Think it's too much to hope we may be asked size preferences?


there's little likelihood. 

btw, i'm already "over" the pre-release build up vs allowing people to buy it.  who knows if there will even be any boxes to buy.


----------



## Sadejane (Mar 4, 2015)

boxesandboxes said:


> there's little likelihood.
> 
> btw, i'm already "over" the pre-release build up vs allowing people to buy it.  who knows if there will even be any boxes to buy.


I totally agree. . .I have a feeling that thousands upon thousands of people are going to be interested in this box and like the Allure box, it could crash the website.    If this isn't executed correctly, the box will get off to a bad start because people will be angry they missed out because there weren't enough boxes to go around.

I'm going to be ready with my credit card, but I predict a bit of a frenzy around this box so I'm not counting on being able to get one.   Though, I'm so happy she is getting into the subscription box business because she has such good taste!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Mar 4, 2015)

Sadejane said:


> I totally agree. . .I have a feeling that thousands upon thousands of people are going to be interested in this box and like the Allure box, it could crash the website.    If this isn't executed correctly, the box will get off to a bad start because people will be angry they missed out because there weren't enough boxes to go around.
> 
> I'm going to be ready with my credit card, but I predict a bit of a frenzy around this box so I'm not counting on being able to get one.   Though, I'm so happy she is getting into the subscription box business because she has such good taste!


worse though - all the industry insiders will have access first. it all seems pretty silly. But hey, it seems to be working for them. They are getting the PR they want. 

EDIT: besides, she says her target market is 18-34 yr olds for this box. Think that's an interesting range. She, herself, falls outside that range.


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 4, 2015)

boxesandboxes said:


> EDIT: besides, she says her target market is 18-34 yr olds for this box. Think that's an interesting range. She, herself, falls outside that range.


haha so do I!


----------



## Shauna999 (Mar 4, 2015)

Reija said:


> haha so do I!


Me too.... Even though I still feel like I'm 21.. I really don't know where all those years went between then &amp; now. I still like the same makeup, products, &amp; accessories... I just can't get away with those short "Vegas" dresses...lol!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Mar 4, 2015)

But maybe I should take heed after the beanie and fringe bag in Nina's box. If it came with a target market and I was outside it then that's on me.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sadejane (Mar 9, 2015)

Ok everyone . . if you're interested in this box then run, don't walk to http://thezoereport.com/shop

The site is live and orders are going through!   FYI - check your spam email for the order confirmation, it looks like several of us have received our confirmations in the spam box.   I'm getting the $100 4X/year subscription, just because I can't really afford $350 up front.   Also because I am not in the target age range for this box and I wanted to be able to cancel (the peace of mind was worth paying another $50 for the year).


----------



## boxesandboxes (Mar 9, 2015)

insomnia pays off tonight!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  thank you for posting. I would never have checked.


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 9, 2015)

Thanks for the info @@Sadejane ! I just ordered one too. The upfront price is too much for me also so I'm just doing the regular membership. I also want to be able to cancel in the future if needed since I'm not in their target market age range either.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


----------



## MoiSurtout (Mar 9, 2015)

I asked them some questions the other day, and got some answers:



> -We will reveal various items each season, keep your eye on The Zoe Report and our social media handles for hints each season.
> 
> -We are currently not offering customization opportunities at this time but hope to do so in the future
> -We can't reveal how many items are in the spring Box of Style but each box will contain 5-7 items


----------



## boxesandboxes (Mar 9, 2015)

Thanks. One would have to imagine that something from here will end up in this box: http://thezoereport.com/top-beauty-buys-around-the-world/

Guessing there is advertising that goes with inclusion for the brands.  However, seems like most boxes would wait to advertise until after boxes release - so limit spoilers.  So maybe the case here too.


----------



## Andi B (Mar 9, 2015)

Ok, I finally caved on the quarter-to-quarter sub.  I don't think we can really go wrong with anything backed by Rachel Zoe, but I was a little hesitant due to the fact that $200 of the $300+ value is in the bracelet.  I like the bracelet, and I'll probably end up loving it once I have it in person, but I wasn't sure if I love it enough to risk $100 on it.  However, if there are at least 4 more items, I'm sure it will end up being worth it, and I have a feeling that any items I don't like will be like gold for swapping on MSA!


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Mar 9, 2015)

I just bought the annual sub and am SO EXCITED!!!  This will probably replace the Le Metier de Beaute sub for me.  I'm okay with that, I love that sub but to be honest I am not getting as much use out of it as I would get out of this.


----------



## BratzFan (Mar 9, 2015)

sold out! the bracelet is so nice, I don't care if the only other additions are stickers, candy corn, floss, and a pen


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 9, 2015)

wow! The box sold out quick! I'm with you. I want that cuff.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


----------



## feisty1 (Mar 9, 2015)

I'm super excited for this box! Can't wait till April!


----------



## beautifulme (Mar 10, 2015)

I get the daily e-mails from "The Zoe Report"  and signed up for this box as soon as it went on sale.  Very excited for a new Lifestyle box!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Mar 10, 2015)

beautifulme said:


> I get the daily e-mails from "The Zoe Report"  and signed up for this box as soon as it went on sale.  Very excited for a new Lifestyle box!


I'd be mad if I relied on their email communications to get it. I got it because of here.  I still - to this day - have nothing from them on the box (not in spam or anywhere).  BUT TONS of non-relevant emails daily. I finally opted back out today.


----------



## beautifulme (Mar 10, 2015)

boxesandboxes said:


> I'd be mad if I relied on their email communications to get it. I got it because of here.  I still - to this day - have nothing from them on the box (not in spam or anywhere).  BUT TONS of non-relevant emails daily. I finally opted back out today.


Sorry to hear that.  I received an e-mail as soon as I created my profile and then another one with my order confirmation.


----------



## Shauna999 (Mar 10, 2015)

I placed 2 orders- (1) for me &amp; (1) for my sister on 2 different emails. My sister received confirmation. On my account, I never received an email confirmation- not in my junk folder either- but the payment is pending on my credi card so I'm hoping all is good. IM in love with that bracelet, I can't wait to get my hands on it. Sooo cute!!! Rachel Zoe is just amazing IMO- she has a great success story &amp; I really just love how passionate that she is about her work &amp; fashion.


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 10, 2015)

boxesandboxes said:


> I'd be mad if I relied on their email communications to get it. I got it because of here.  I still - to this day - have nothing from them on the box (not in spam or anywhere).  BUT TONS of non-relevant emails daily. I finally opted back out today.


Same thing for me. No emails from them not even order confirmation. If it wasn't for the info here, I would have missed it. Thanks to @@Sadejane 's info I was able to order one.


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Mar 10, 2015)

Oh no! I just found out about this. I love Rachel Zoe &amp; this would help my grief in getting over my Nina G box cancellation. Waitlisted....Damn.

Guess I'll be stocking my emails daily until I can sign up.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Mar 10, 2015)

beautifulme said:


> Sorry to hear that.  I received an e-mail as soon as I created my profile and then another one with my order confirmation.


Oh, I have order confirmation (in spam) but no emails announcing the sale was open. That was the whole point of registering (per their delayed launch - 'sign up to be notified' and I was never notified). All good in the end.  But I feel for people that didn't get boxes and thought they would be actually have an announcement.


----------



## feisty1 (Mar 10, 2015)

boxesandboxes said:


> I'd be mad if I relied on their email communications to get it. I got it because of here. I still - to this day - have nothing from them on the box (not in spam or anywhere). BUT TONS of non-relevant emails daily. I finally opted back out today.


 I also did not receive notice when the box went on sale. I was subscribed. I managed to get one thanks to Ramblings of a Suburban Mom blog newsletter. Love her. She is awesome about sending those newsletters out for when boxes go on sale like that.


----------



## lns02 (Mar 10, 2015)

boxesandboxes said:


> I'd be mad if I relied on their email communications to get it. I got it because of here.  I still - to this day - have nothing from them on the box (not in spam or anywhere).  BUT TONS of non-relevant emails daily. I finally opted back out today.


I never received any email confirmation either, but they did charge my credit card immediately.  I don't know why I'm so annoyed by this, but I am.


----------



## feisty1 (Mar 10, 2015)

I read the charging info wrong and thought they didn't charge until the 15th. I got lucky I didn't use my special card for boxes and used my main card. I usually only keep enough on the subscription card for my current subs. So when it charged right away it was fine.


----------



## beautifulme (Mar 11, 2015)

boxesandboxes said:


> Oh, I have order confirmation (in spam) but no emails announcing the sale was open. That was the whole point of registering (per their delayed launch - 'sign up to be notified' and I was never notified). All good in the end.  But I feel for people that didn't get boxes and thought they would be actually have an announcement.


In the March 2nd daily e-mail from "The Zoe Report" was the image below after clicking on it and signing up to get the notification when it went on sale I received another e-mail on March 9th at 9:09 am with the subject line "The Best $100 You'll Ever Spend". In that e-mail was the link I received to create an account and order the box.


----------



## biki (Mar 12, 2015)

You were lucky to receive the notification; I never recieved one and then when I saw it was open (thanks for mysubscriptionaddiction), the entire site lagged and crashed on me.  Was really bummed and I even went to try to get help from their twitter account. 

Luckily, I got an email later that night saying they had a few more and are going to help get this resolved.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Mar 13, 2015)

biki said:


> You were lucky to receive the notification; I never recieved one


me neither. Guessing they stagered emails hoping to not crash site (which obviously didnt work). Either way doesnt sound like it was a good rollout. But I am glad I had insomnia that night and saw someone on here who was kind enough to post.


----------



## Sadejane (Mar 14, 2015)

I ran across this video the other day that has a few interesting tidbits about the Box of Style.  Maybe other articles said the same thing, but I don't remember but anyway. . .a few things stood out to me: 

* any brand featured on the Zoe Report is "fair game" 

* Rachel is working with a ton of brands and designers 

* We will definitely recognize the names

 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rodCT3u6eDE


----------



## feisty1 (Mar 14, 2015)

I cannot wait for my first box!


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Mar 16, 2015)

Does anyone know when this box is supposed to ship?  I am dying to see what else is in it.  I haven't been this excited for a box to arrive in a LONG time.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Mar 16, 2015)

Sadejane said:


> * any brand featured on the Zoe Report is "fair game"
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rodCT3u6eDE


I was wondering this when the Alexis Bittar stuff was featured so heavily in a recent Zoe Report (wishful thinking?)  One could really go nuts going through all of the past zoe reports, I'm trying to resist the urge!


----------



## beautifulme (Mar 16, 2015)

lauradiniwilk said:


> Does anyone know when this box is supposed to ship?  I am dying to see what else is in it.  I haven't been this excited for a box to arrive in a LONG time.


The FAQ page says April 1st.  

April 1, 2015
July 1, 2015
September 1, 2015
December 1, 2015


----------



## boxesandboxes (Mar 16, 2015)

beautifulme said:


> The FAQ page says April 1st.
> 
> April 1, 2015
> July 1, 2015
> ...


yeah, it was in the email confirmation. the FAQs. A number of places one could search.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Mar 16, 2015)

lauradiniwilk said:


> I was wondering this when the Alexis Bittar stuff was featured so heavily in a recent Zoe Report (wishful thinking?)  One could really go nuts going through all of the past zoe reports, I'm trying to resist the urge!


me too!  Holding tight. It's only a couple of weeks!


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 17, 2015)

Can't wait! I missed the dates too and was wondering when it was being released. Thanks for checking the FAQ! Should have thought of that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


----------



## beautifulme (Mar 20, 2015)

New spoiler on MSA.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Mar 20, 2015)

I watched the video. That packaging is super adorable. As is her presentation.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Mar 20, 2015)

At first I was like, meh, a nail polish, but now that I see we are getting all 3 I feel better.  But then I wonder if it counts each one towards our 5-7 items and I feel worse again.  SO MANY EMOTIONS.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Mar 20, 2015)

funny. i think the bracelet is the bulk of the box. at least that's how I am looking at it. then the extras will be that... extra  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tinysurprise (Mar 20, 2015)

someone just said that the third spoiler is Toms sunglasses.

I think I'm about to freak out.


----------



## lns02 (Mar 20, 2015)

tinysurprise said:


> someone just said that the third spoiler is Toms sunglasses.
> 
> I think I'm about the freak out.


Agreed!  Saw that on MSA.  I hope they're either the wayfarer or aviator style.  Not sure I could pull off the more stylish versions on the Toms site.  Regardless, still very cool!


----------



## MET (Mar 20, 2015)

So excited for all of you that subscribed - I didn't jump on it fast enough so I will live vicariously through all you.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Mar 20, 2015)

Seriously. this box cannot ship fast enough! I need to wear that bracelet!


----------



## Sadejane (Mar 20, 2015)

lauradiniwilk said:


> I was wondering this when the Alexis Bittar stuff was featured so heavily in a recent Zoe Report (wishful thinking?)  One could really go nuts going through all of the past zoe reports, I'm trying to resist the urge!


Haha. . .I've been doing that as well.  And every time I get an email from The Zoe Report I scour the pages looking for hints!  It's bordering on obsessive. .but this box is just so different from any other I've subscribed to and is backed by someone with hundreds and hundreds of fashion industry connections.  

I thought the MSA spoiler was interesting.  First of all, I'm stoked about the polish. . .the trio os gorgeous and I love how versatile the pearl white color will be.  Plus it's cool that we'll be getting the same colors of polish that Rachel used in her fashion show and a special color she helped create.  When I saw that I just got this feeling that she's putting a lot of herself into this box and will make sure it's top notch. 

As for the Tom's sunglasses spoiler. .if that's true. .wow!  I bought a pair of Tom's aviators from Nordstrom a few years ago and still love them.  The sides are made from wood and they are comfortable to wear, plus they came in a nice zippered case.   I left the tag in the case and it looks like I paid $145.   Though I hope that if this is a 'real' spoiler and not someone just trying to get people riled up, that the lady doesn't lose her job.  I sort of don't think her company would appreciate her spilling the beans.


----------



## kkat (Mar 20, 2015)

Looks like those posts about the other spoilers have been pulled.  So either it was hogwash - or the gal was risking her job.  She did tell Liz that she would email her though the MSA Facebook, though...maybe it will end up being an exclusive post, lol.  

One can wish, right?!  =)

SO ready for April 1st!


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Mar 21, 2015)

So so excited to receive this box! Not sure I can pull off the cuff, but I'm sooooo excited to try! I love that they will always do one spoiler, because I feel like the cuff and the nail polish are well worth the $100. Everything else is gravy.

Eeeeek!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (so excited!)


----------



## Sadejane (Mar 24, 2015)

I was browsing the shopping section of the Zoe Report and ran across these amazingly awesome sunglasses: 

http://www.toms.com/women/yvette-grey?utm_source=affiliate&amp;utm_medium=linkshare&amp;utm_campaign=USNetwork&amp;utm_content=10&amp;utm_term=30KlfRmrMDo&amp;cid=af_lsus_30KlfRmrMDo_10&amp;siteID=30KlfRmrMDo-yY7jJOHHh3DBxFParwN5LQ

It's a stretch. . but if the rumor of Toms sunglasses being in the box are true, I would like for it to be these!  They are stunning.  If they aren't in the box, I will probably save up to buy a pair because I just love the vintage cat eye type frame.   FYI - these were included in the "our fave products" section just yesterday (March 23rd)!  

http://thezoereport.com/shopping/


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Mar 25, 2015)

Did anyone else happen to see the rogue post on MSA that sparked the Tom's rumors?  It sounds like Liz deleted the post because someone who was involved with packing the boxes spoiled the entire thing, but I completely missed it.  Probably for the best though, because I already know that I will be devastated if the Tom's thing isn't true.


----------



## kkat (Mar 25, 2015)

lauradiniwilk said:


> Did anyone else happen to see the rogue post on MSA that sparked the Tom's rumors?  It sounds like Liz deleted the post because someone who was involved with packing the boxes spoiled the entire thing, but I completely missed it.  Probably for the best though, because I already know that I will be devastated if the Tom's thing isn't true.


Here is what she said (from google webcache):

_*"And another spoiler isToms Sunglasses. I know b/c my company does their mailing list campaigns."*_

She did not list anything else there, but said she would email Liz through Facebook.

I sorta wonder if the glasses are the "hero" item in the next box. I just can't imagine getting such an awesome box, lol. Either way, I can't wait to get this box!


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Mar 25, 2015)

Thanks!  I definitely had the impression from another comment that there were more spoilers than that.  Hard to tell if that is credible or not, but I sure am hoping it is!


----------



## Saffyra (Mar 25, 2015)

i would be so ridiculously happy if it were true.  And so happy i signed up for a year if this is any indication of the boxes to come!


----------



## feverof103 (Mar 26, 2015)

Sadejane said:


> I was browsing the shopping section of the Zoe Report and ran across these amazingly awesome sunglasses:
> 
> http://www.toms.com/women/yvette-grey?utm_source=affiliate&amp;utm_medium=linkshare&amp;utm_campaign=USNetwork&amp;utm_content=10&amp;utm_term=30KlfRmrMDo&amp;cid=af_lsus_30KlfRmrMDo_10&amp;siteID=30KlfRmrMDo-yY7jJOHHh3DBxFParwN5LQ
> 
> ...


This would be the best box EVER if it has those sunglasses!  I love them!


----------



## Samantha Lading Marwick (Mar 27, 2015)

Customer service emailed me yesterday and said shipping will start April 1 and no more spoilers from them at least. Oh well, can't wait!


----------



## kkat (Mar 27, 2015)

smarw said:


> Customer service emailed me yesterday and said shipping will start April 1 and no more spoilers from them at least. Oh well, can't wait!


How long did it take for you to hear back when you emailed?

I am trying to find out if it is possible to change an account from seasonal to annual.  I emailed customer service ([email protected]) about it on Wednesday and have not heard back... Hoping I don't have to open a whole new account when the sub opens back up.


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 27, 2015)

I just read on their website that annual subscriptions will be shipped out first and then month-to-month.


----------



## feisty1 (Mar 27, 2015)

I hope this doesn't mean they might run out of month to month boxes and some people get Dear John letters lol. I don't take break ups well.


----------



## Sadejane (Mar 27, 2015)

feisty1 said:


> I hope this doesn't mean they might run out of month to month boxes and some people get Dear John letters lol. I don't take break ups well.


So far it looks like this box is a class act.  I also hope they don't run out, but it seems like they were very careful about how they handled the box launch.  I just received an email a bit ago reminding me that shipping is around the corner and that I should go into my account and make shipping changes, if desired.   I also don't have the annual membership, fyi.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Their wording was really sweet:  

Oh, hi pretty lady! We have some _way_ exciting news—your Box of Style is just days away from shipping. We worked with Rachel to make sure every item you receive is something you'll _love_ this season and beyond. We can't wait to hear what you think!

With your Box delivery just around the corner, make sure your shipping information is all correct. Feel free to make any changes on the account page before your Box of Style leaves our hands and arrives on your door.


----------



## feisty1 (Mar 27, 2015)

I just checked and I just received this letter also and it made me feel so much better! I was so nervous because when i first tried to sign up, it kept saying no more available at this time or something along those lines. I refreshed about 4 times and was finally able to purchase it. I wished I would have upgraded to a year then because I have a feeling this box will be amazing.


----------



## Samantha Lading Marwick (Mar 29, 2015)

Kkat- it took about 24 hours or so. I'd email them again!


----------



## PA Anna (Mar 29, 2015)

I remember the rouge post about the TOM sunglasses. I don't recall any additional spoilers from the person who posted about the sunglasses.


----------



## kkat (Mar 31, 2015)

Almost time, ya'll.  I may die from anticipation.


----------



## Fashion Diva (Apr 1, 2015)

I subscribed one minute after midnight the day the sub went live and was lucky to get in. I was charged immediately and it went through no problem. I also received an email confirmation. However I haven't had any other correspondence since then. I'm a little concerned. Is everyone else getting additional emails, other than the daily Zoe Report (which I've gotten for ages)? I'm so excited for this box and don't want to be disappointed if somehow I got dropped. Paranoid much? I guess so, lol!


----------



## Sadejane (Apr 1, 2015)

Fashion Diva said:


> I subscribed one minute after midnight the day the sub went live and was lucky to get in. I was charged immediately and it went through no problem. I also received an email confirmation. However I haven't had any other correspondence since then. I'm a little concerned. Is everyone else getting additional emails, other than the daily Zoe Report (which I've gotten for ages)? I'm so excited for this box and don't want to be disappointed if somehow I got dropped. Paranoid much? I guess so, lol!


Other than the email last week, advising to check for correct shipping addresses, I haven't received emails specific to this box.   You should be able to sign into your account though and check to make sure you are still signed up.  If you were charged, I'm sure it's totally fine!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## boxesandboxes (Apr 1, 2015)

any shipping notifications yet?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## feisty1 (Apr 1, 2015)

Not on my end yet. The anticipation is killing me. Lol


----------



## boxesandboxes (Apr 1, 2015)

feisty1 said:


> Not on my end yet. The anticipation is killing me. Lol


They are in Cali - but would think Shipping April 1st means shipping/execution so labels etc already done


----------



## subbox (Apr 1, 2015)

I suppose this means they're not sthipping today? I didn't even receive an address clarification email.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Apr 1, 2015)

I didn't get the address clarification email either, but when I log in it looks like everything is fine and my card was charged.  My order says processing, but I think it has said that since I ordered it in March.


----------



## Geek2 (Apr 1, 2015)

I didn't get the email either and mine also shows processing. Hopefully it will show shipped soon!


----------



## Saffyra (Apr 1, 2015)

I didn't get any emails either beyond the initial "Hey, you are subscribed! Thanks for joining." one way back when I first signed up and paid.

Although I do get a million zoereport ones.  I need to fix those email settings if there's a way.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Apr 1, 2015)

got tracking email!  UPS.  4 lbs. label created yesterday. no movement (or tracked pickup yet). YAY!


----------



## LindaF (Apr 1, 2015)

Got my tracking number also!! So excited!!


----------



## Saffyra (Apr 1, 2015)

I take that back... Just got a shipping notice!

Four pounds!  UPS but it's just label created right now.


----------



## Shauna999 (Apr 1, 2015)

Me too--- WOOT WOOT


----------



## lns02 (Apr 1, 2015)

For those of you who received notification, do you have the annual sub?  I'm seasonal, so I'm expecting to wait a few days.  Boo!!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## feisty1 (Apr 1, 2015)

I haven't received a notification yet and I am seasonal also. I'm excited because annual subs can spill the beans soon  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## boxesandboxes (Apr 1, 2015)

lns02 said:


> For those of you who received notification, do you have the annual sub?  I'm seasonal, so I'm expecting to wait a few days.  Boo!!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


yes, annual. she said the annual ones are shipping first.  Mine is only a label.  So it's anyone's game when they will ship.


----------



## AshJs3 (Apr 1, 2015)

I haven't gotten a shipping notification yet, but there is a 4 pound shipment in my UPS My Choice app, so I assume it's that! I also have the seasonal sub.


----------



## Shauna999 (Apr 1, 2015)

Yes, I bought an annual sub too


----------



## Saffyra (Apr 1, 2015)

Yes, mine is an annual.

I bet it is a book!  That would be totally fine with me, too.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Apr 2, 2015)

Me, too. I think it would be great. Anything at this point is going to be fab.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Apr 2, 2015)

Delivery is now showing Tues - ground to reach across country. Surely someone on the west coast with an annual sub will get theirs by Friday, I would think.


----------



## Saffyra (Apr 2, 2015)

Is it shipping from California? Mine is still in Label Created.  It usually takes two days to get to me in WA but surely someone already in California got the Annual. I can't WAIT!


----------



## feverof103 (Apr 2, 2015)

Still waiting on my shipping notice here.  And dying of anticipation!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Geek2 (Apr 2, 2015)

feverof103 said:


> Still waiting on my shipping notice here.  And dying of anticipation!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


Me too!


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Apr 2, 2015)

I have an annual sub and got the shipping notice letting me know the label was created yesterday, but I live in Ohio so my box will probably get here long after everyone else has theirs.  Sigh.


----------



## mepe (Apr 2, 2015)

My box is on it's way.  It's shipping from Southern California and scheduled to arrive tomorrow.  But I will be out of town for the weekend so will have to wait until Monday...so excited!


----------



## lns02 (Apr 2, 2015)

Anyone with a seasonal get a shipping notification yet?  I can't wait!  Not too jazzed about a book, but I'm holding out for those sunglasses - hope they're included!


----------



## JenniferV (Apr 2, 2015)

Spoilers are on Instagram (not mine)!


----------



## Shauna999 (Apr 2, 2015)

&amp; the Toms rumor was soooooooo true!!!! I'm freaking out right now-- I  The style!! I think that this is the first box I've ever gotten where everything will get used!! So chic... I can't wait until Tuesday


----------



## lns02 (Apr 2, 2015)

I have enough of the one item to last a lifetime, but I love everything else!!!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   Can't wait for mine to ship!


----------



## Stella Bella (Apr 2, 2015)

Full spoilers are on MSA too!


----------



## nicepenguins (Apr 2, 2015)

It looks like a nice box, esp if you joined because of the bracelet spoiler. I like the brands they included.


----------



## kkat (Apr 2, 2015)

Stella A said:


> Full spoilers are on MSA too!


MSA commenters trip me out sometimes.

I don't understand the complaining about the price and the other items when everyone _*KNEW*_ that the big thing in the box was a bracelet and the rest was just gravy.

Not to discount other's experiences, opinions or feelings...but I don't get what people expected?

I think this box looks awesome.  A $200 bracelet, nice sunglasses AND a higher-end mascara is a win all day long for me!  Uuuugh, now the worst part...waiting for it to get here!


----------



## Shauna999 (Apr 2, 2015)

kkat said:


> MSA commenters trip me out sometimes.
> 
> I don't understand the complaining about the price and the other items when everyone _*KNEW*_ that the big thing in the box was a bracelet and the rest was just gravy.
> 
> ...


Amen Sista!!!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Apr 2, 2015)

kkat said:


> MSA commenters trip me out sometimes.
> 
> I don't understand the complaining about the price and the other items when everyone _*KNEW*_ that the big thing in the box was a bracelet and the rest was just gravy.
> 
> ...


totally agree!  it's $100. not $300.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sadejane (Apr 2, 2015)

I'm in love with this box and also surprised about all the negative comments on MSA.  The promised value was $300 and the actual retail value is well over $300. Not only that, it's a box full of stylish and useful things unlike a Quarterly box I got one time that was so full of tacky junk (even though it technically was worth three times the cost of the box) that I only used one thing from it.  

I don't really dress up much, but I'm sure the fashion tape will come in handy at some point or another.  The sunglasses aren't the 'expensive' ones I was hoping for, but $68 isn't exactly cheap either.  Plus they're really, really cute.  The Zoya nail polish trio is beautiful and the fact they come in a box together makes it feel more special.  And the Tarte mascara is very good, one of my top five mascaras.  I was sad to toss my old one a few weeks ago, so this is coming at a good time.  

It does seem like Zoya and Tarte are in subscription boxes an awful lot, but I like these brands and am always happy to get them in my sub boxes.   

I hope everyone enjoys their box . . . I haven't received a shipping notice yet and I haven't checked my account, but I'm guessing mine will arrive sometime next week.


----------



## Geek2 (Apr 2, 2015)

I just got my shipping notice. I'm a seasonal subscriber so maybe this means that all the yearly subs have been sent out and now they are sending the rest. Looking forward to getting this. I think the spoiler looks good. I signed up for the cuff so like others said, I'm happy with whatever else is in there. I think it's a great value overall. The sunglasses aren't something I would normally pick out so it's fun to get something more "stylish" to try and the makeup items will be nice too.


----------



## feisty1 (Apr 2, 2015)

All I can say is Love Love Love this box. I am so glad I signed up and am looking forward to quality items. For me it isn't about quantity but quality. I would never splurge on this expensive of a bracelet for 200 even though I love it but for 100 I get the opportunity to have high end products that would cost me twice as much.


----------



## Saffyra (Apr 2, 2015)

@@Krystyn Lowe Get excited because something is heading your way!!


----------



## Saffyra (Apr 2, 2015)

I'm loving this box. 

I can tell you right now, it's probably going to be a fight around here for those sunglasses! Love!


----------



## chachithegreat (Apr 2, 2015)

Still sad I didn't get this box, even though I really only want the bracelet. It's so cute!


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Apr 2, 2015)

@@Saffyra I'm so so excited even though I haven't spoiled it for myself YET, but i won't make it through the night! I'm so glad you accidentally got two boxes and sold me one! Thank you!! I didn't even hear about this til it was gone, so yay! I'm signed up for the next one though!! I'm about to chuck Nina, with her lateness and that last box, shudder.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Apr 3, 2015)

Ahh I am definitely excited.  I can't wait to see if there are variations on the cuff metal (which would be surprising since that was a spoiler item) and the sunglasses.  I love all 3 colors shown in the MSA link, so I can't wait to see what I get!


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Apr 3, 2015)

I missed out on this box  would have liked everything except the tarte product


----------



## beautifulme (Apr 3, 2015)

I am a seasonal subscriber and got my shipping notification last night.  Only in the label created stage but very excited for this box.  Love all of the spoilers and I think this is a great first box for a new sub.  Already looking forward to the next one!


----------



## BratzFan (Apr 3, 2015)

This box is totally what I expected and I love it! Funny thing is, I am only keeping the bracelet and nail polish. I think I'll Ebay the glasses, mascara, and fashion tape. I actually use fashion tape often and have three packages already LOL

I can't wait to receive my box!!!! I like that she is going to show the "hero item"  for each box.  I am also happy that there is no "filler" and I don't think I'll have a problem selling the items I won't use for a decent price.


----------



## Geek2 (Apr 3, 2015)

My box just arrived! Can't wait to open it. Will update as soon as I open it.


----------



## Stella Bella (Apr 3, 2015)

@Reija  So excited for your update!


----------



## Geek2 (Apr 3, 2015)

I love this box because it's items I wouldn't have picked on my own. It's nice to get stylish items curated by Rachel Zoe.



Spoiler



I love the cuff which is the main reason I signed up for the box. I tried it on and it fits perfect. The glasses are a style I wouldn't have picked myself but I look forward to wearing them. The polishes and the mascara are nice add ons too. I don't wear things that require the fashion tape but maybe it will come handy some day.  Overall I think this is a great box.







Edited to add:  I cancelled, PopSugar, Glossybox and Boxycharm to make up for the price of this box and I'm glad I did that. I also almost ordered the Nina Garcia box before this came out and I'm so happy I got this instead. This price range is still out of my typical range, I usually stay in the $20 range and lower because for $100 I can get a lot more $20 and below boxes  but I still think this box was worth the splurge and will look forward to seeing what the next box brings.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Apr 4, 2015)

Got my box!  The bracelet is truly beautiful!  The time they took to wrap each item was really special.  The overall package was fantastic!  The styling tape feels really high-end - comes in the gorgeous little envelope that you can throw in your bag - perfect! Has a "look" of snakeskin leather. The packaging of the polishes are special as well.  Overall, fabulous box!!  For $100. Still cannot believe all the reaction on MSA.  Maybe having spoilers spoils the experience and sets expectations a bit.  I'm really pleased (but my expectations were that anything beyond the bracelet would be welcomed).


----------



## Saffyra (Apr 4, 2015)

Well, so much for me getting my box early for being an Annual subscriber.  Even though I got my tracking way earlier, my box didn't ship til today. Pfft.  Wont be here til Tuesday.  Dangit! I signed up for Annual JUST so I could get my boxes earlier! Grr.

/end frantic blogger rant

I want my box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Have there been color variations on the glasses?


----------



## boxesandboxes (Apr 4, 2015)

Mine were black - and actually really cute when I tried them on!


----------



## Geek2 (Apr 4, 2015)

Mine were black too so maybe that's the only color


----------



## boxesandboxes (Apr 4, 2015)

a minor word of warning. The bracelet screw seems like it needs to be adjusted closed periodically.   not a big deal, but wouldn't suggest going a whole day without it as the pin could come out (and it could come off).


----------



## Lisa80 (Apr 5, 2015)

So excited for those that got this box. Would love to know if there were different color variations on the sunglasses.


----------



## feisty1 (Apr 5, 2015)

I'm literally foaming at the mouth to get this box in my hands. I am truly happy I signed up for this box and I consider the hero item the main piece and everything else a gift with purchase sort of thing. Boy what awesome gifts with purchase this box has. I definitely feel I got my money's worth. Can't wait to see the new hero item for next time.


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2015)

are there any unboxing videos of this? I am itching to get my hands on it but im a seasonal buyer so it's not coming till wednesday eek


----------



## Melissa Emerich (Apr 6, 2015)

I bought the annual sub and joined this site just to participate in the discussion ^^ Excited to see the next box!


----------



## feverof103 (Apr 6, 2015)

I can't wait to get mine!  Tracking is saying Thursday but hopefully it'll come sooner than that.  I really hope there's variation in the sunglasses, although there doesn't seem to be.  I'm not sure if the black will work for me. 

For those that have their box, how big is the bracelet?  Does it fit tightly?  I have fairly big wrists so I'm hoping the size that was sent was a larger one.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Apr 6, 2015)

Since boxes are starting to arrive, I've made a swap thread to list your unloved products/items for B/S/T:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/136609-rachel-zoe-box-of-style-swaps/

Just a reminder that any discussion of buying, selling or trading items should be kept to the swapping area.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Apr 6, 2015)

feverof103 said:


> I can't wait to get mine!  Tracking is saying Thursday but hopefully it'll come sooner than that.  I really hope there's variation in the sunglasses, although there doesn't seem to be.  I'm not sure if the black will work for me.
> 
> For those that have their box, how big is the bracelet?  Does it fit tightly?  I have fairly big wrists so I'm hoping the size that was sent was a larger one.


I don't want to say something to make you worry.  But I did think about this with some folks. I have pretty average wrists and it fits snug (not too snug on mine but can imagine it would if someone would qualify as big wrists). I personally like that it is small like that rather than flipping around. Chic.


----------



## feverof103 (Apr 6, 2015)

boxesandboxes said:


> I don't want to say something to make you worry.  But I did think about this with some folks. I have pretty average wrists and it fits snug (not too snug on mine but can imagine it would if someone would qualify as big wrists). I personally like that it is small like that rather than flipping around. Chic.


Bummer.  I was worried about it not fitting but I guess we'll see.  There are a lot of cuff bracelets that I can't wear because they're so snug that I feel uncomfortable  It'll still make a nice gift if I can't wear it myself.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## boxesandboxes (Apr 6, 2015)

She posted a reveal VIDEO: http://thezoereport.com/box-of-style-revealed/


----------



## Geek2 (Apr 6, 2015)

After watching the video, I had to get the nail polishes out and try layering them (the nude and the white) as she suggested. I love the results!


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Apr 6, 2015)

They just tried to deliver mine but I was out. Argh!


----------



## Sadejane (Apr 6, 2015)

Thanks for posting the video link.  She seems genuine about how much she loves the items in the box and I so appreciate that attention she's given to the box curation.   I also think it's really sweet that she's taken the time to make a video explaining each item and why she likes it.  

My box will get here any day now and I couldn't be happier.  $100 very well spent!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## boxesandboxes (Apr 6, 2015)

Sadejane said:


> Thanks for posting the video link.  She seems genuine about how much she loves the items in the box and I so appreciate that attention she's given to the box curation.   I also think it's really sweet that she's taken the time to make a video explaining each item and why she likes it.
> 
> My box will get here any day now and I couldn't be happier.  $100 very well spent!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


There's a business reason behind it.  It's how one gets over $300 of really good product and can sell for $100.  It's an endoresment from Rachel that can be repurposed.  It's a very strong marketing tool for those who sign up.  They likely pay to participate and this is one of the benefits for inclusion.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Apr 6, 2015)

Don't get me wrong - I'm sure she's very selective (and likely approaches brands she wants), but there is a bigger picture than her enthusiasm at play.


----------



## tinysurprise (Apr 6, 2015)

Does the bracelet have substantial weight to it or is it pretty light?


----------



## boxesandboxes (Apr 6, 2015)

It's substantial. definitely a high end bracelet. exceeded my expectations.  Really nice. I can see me wearing it daily.


----------



## MissKellyC (Apr 6, 2015)

I watched the video and I'm so jealous of everyone who got this first box! I'm dying for those shades!!


----------



## LindaF (Apr 6, 2015)

feverof103 said:


> I can't wait to get mine! Tracking is saying Thursday but hopefully it'll come sooner than that. I really hope there's variation in the sunglasses, although there doesn't seem to be. I'm not sure if the black will work for me.
> 
> For those that have their box, how big is the bracelet? Does it fit tightly? I have fairly big wrists so I'm hoping the size that was sent was a larger one.



My wrist is a little on the small side and it allows me to move it but not flip around


----------



## Lisa80 (Apr 7, 2015)

LindaF said:


> My wrist is a little on the small side and it allows me to move it but not flip around


The bracelet looks really nice!


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2015)

LindaF said:


> My wrist is a little on the small side and it allows me to move it but not flip around


my favorite part of my body is actually my wrists but i'd been cursed many times from wearing bracelets because they were too big and would slide up to my forearm. I'm excited about the size! i might be the only one haha


----------



## tinysurprise (Apr 7, 2015)

LindaF said:


> My wrist is a little on the small side and it allows me to move it but not flip around


the bracelet looks great on you.

I'm SO EXCITED about the bracelet. I have tiny wrists.

So, the summer box goes on sale April 9th. I wonder if that means they will reveal the hero item before it goes on sale??


----------



## Melissa Emerich (Apr 7, 2015)

@@tinysurprise Yes, it will be revealed on Thursday! So excited!!

ETA: unsure if before sale though. Maybe at the same time?


----------



## LindaF (Apr 7, 2015)

tinysurprise said:


> the bracelet looks great on you.
> 
> I'm SO EXCITED about the bracelet. I have tiny wrists.
> 
> So, the summer box goes on sale April 9th. I wonder if that means they will reveal the hero item before it goes on sale??


Thank you!! I absolutely love it and this box. I think everything was thought out and put together wonderfully. When you open the box I love that everything is individually wrapped.


----------



## Saffyra (Apr 7, 2015)

"As an insider, you will receive an email at 12pm PT this Thursday April 9 notifying you that summer memberships are available. With extremely limited quantities available, make sure you're ready to place your order."

I'm sad that waitlisted people don't get the box automatically!! Or the opportunity, you know what I mean? 

I will say that the first box went live at midnight.  Must have been an accident. But it worked for me.

I ADORE my box! I love it like I haven't loved a box in awhile.  I also have small wrists (5.25 around) and the bracelet fit well with a little extra space.  I'm totally in love with it even though I don't usually wear gold.

The sunglasses have seriously the best shape ever. They make me look good, haha!



Spoiler


----------



## feisty1 (Apr 7, 2015)

Does this email we will receive on Thursday mean that month to month subscribers have to reorder?


----------



## boxesandboxes (Apr 7, 2015)

Saffyra said:


> "As an insider, you will receive an email at 12pm PT this Thursday April 9 notifying you that summer memberships are available. With extremely limited quantities available, make sure you're ready to place your order."
> 
> I'm sad that waitlisted people don't get the box automatically!! Or the opportunity, you know what I mean?
> 
> ...


They're both so good, right!



Spoiler



LOVE my bracelet and surprised how much I like the sunnies!


----------



## feisty1 (Apr 7, 2015)

Never mind my membership says u will be billed again in June. I can't wait to see the spoiler though.


----------



## MissKellyC (Apr 7, 2015)

feisty1 said:


> Does this email we will receive on Thursday mean that month to month subscribers have to reorder?


I was wondering the same thing. I wasn't able to get the first box, but I'd like to know before I order. (If I'm lucky enough to get one!) because if you have to order each time I'd probably get an annual membership.


----------



## Shauna999 (Apr 7, 2015)

Great Box- the bracelet is the best piece of jewelry that I've received from a sub. Classic &amp; Chic-- I'm obsessed!! The Sunnies look great on &amp; I love the shape. I prefer wearing a more inexpensive pair boating -- years ago I lost my fav pair of black Chanel Jackie Os &amp; to this day It's still pisses me off.. Lol!! This pair will join my wayfarers in my boat bag. The tarte is a backup - I literally just opened a new tube of it a week ago. Backups are good!! I love the Zoya packaging &amp; the colors are gorgeous !! The tape will get thrown into my vanity &amp; will probably get used one day.. &amp; on that day, I'll be sooo happy that I have it!!

What do we think the summer hero product could be?


----------



## feisty1 (Apr 7, 2015)

I'm a thrilled that Tarte is in this box. I have extremely sensitive eyes when it comes to eye cream and mascaras. Tarte and buxom seem to be the only ones I can wear. I tried some beaucontrol the other day because I was out of mine and my eye immediately began to burn and swell. I also have small wrists and am hoping this bracelet works because I love it in the pictures. I have been pouring over the last few Zoe reports and in one they had these awesome journals. I would love that but it most likely wouldn't be the hero item.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Apr 8, 2015)

I amused myself by pairing the cuff with the Rachel Zoe PSMH ring today.  I actually like how they look together.  The cuff isn't anywhere near as snug as I expected, and I am not a small girl (I'm 5'8", 180ish).  I would say I have small wrists for my size but not in general, if that makes sense.  Still have plenty of room.


----------



## tinysurprise (Apr 8, 2015)

ok, who wants to post a photo with the shades on now!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## boxesandboxes (Apr 8, 2015)

tinysurprise said:


> ok, who wants to post a photo with the shades on now!


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Apr 8, 2015)

Nooooo!! The cuff is uncomfortably tight on me. It must measure 6.5 inches. My wrist is about 6.4 in and there's no way I can comfortably wear this. So. Sad. Someone is gonna get a nice ass gift from me in the future.


----------



## AshJs3 (Apr 8, 2015)

My box will be here tomorrow! It's supposed to storm, so hopefully I get home to get it before it's blown away by a tornado!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saffyra (Apr 8, 2015)

@@Krystyn Lowe Sell that baby on Ebay and get all your money back! They're going like hotcakes at $150 a pop.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Apr 9, 2015)

Saffyra said:


> @@Krystyn Lowe Sell that baby on Ebay and get all your money back! They're going like hotcakes at $150 a pop.


Whoa! Seriously? I've never sold on eBay before, it terrifies me a bit, lol! By the way I got your package today! Thanks for the extras, excited about the mask!!


----------



## feisty1 (Apr 9, 2015)

Hero spoiler should be released soon right? Soo excited!


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Apr 9, 2015)

feisty1 said:


> Hero spoiler should be released soon right? Soo excited!


I'm hoping at the same time! Am I the only one refreshing the Zoe page every few minutes just to see if they open up early?


----------



## jkru (Apr 9, 2015)

QuixoticGirly said:


> I'm hoping at the same time! Am I the only one refreshing the Zoe page every few minutes just to see if they open up early?


NOPE!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jkru (Apr 9, 2015)

ITS OPEN!!!!


----------



## Samantha Lading Marwick (Apr 9, 2015)

Looks like some kind of white leather bag...


----------



## tinysurprise (Apr 9, 2015)

i think i'll wait til fall....i would have subbed if it was another color. white bag...i just can't.


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Apr 9, 2015)

I'm in! I'm not sure how I feel about the white bag in the photo. I need more info. I'm happy to be signed up though &amp; to not have to wait for the next subscription opening in case they sell out again. I don't own a white bag, so maybe....


----------



## MissKellyC (Apr 9, 2015)

I just subbed!! Woohoo!! =D


----------



## aniadania (Apr 9, 2015)

It is quite small, isn't? I just bought one similar yesterday, but brown.


----------



## kkat (Apr 9, 2015)

Is this the same bag? If so, it looks like a decent size...nice quality!

https://www.cambridgesatchel.com/en-gb/blues/new-season-large-push-lock/PLKLG1018BNH10101.html#q=large+push+lock&amp;start=1

I *THINK *this is the right one:

*Large Push Lock*

external measurements

Height: 7.5” (19cm)

Width: 9.5” (24cm)

Depth: 3” (7.5cm) at base


----------



## MissKellyC (Apr 9, 2015)

kkat said:


> Is this the same bag? If so, it looks like a decent size...nice quality!
> 
> https://www.cambridgesatchel.com/en-gb/blues/new-season-large-push-lock/PLKLG1018BNH10101.html#q=large+push+lock&amp;start=1


Yep that's the one I'm pretty sure! Except in white of course. I wondered if the 'white hot' in the email a couple of days ago was a clue!


----------



## PrettyAndWitty (Apr 9, 2015)

I passed on this one. The bag isn't appealing to me. I'm glad that there is FINALLY a higher end box that I'm not tempted by!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kkat (Apr 9, 2015)

I am pretty excited!  I hope these boxes stay consistent.  I would never buy the Miansai cuff...or this bag...but I like that I get to step outside of my comfort zone - with quality items, no less!  Hmm...$150 value..that means at least another $150 left to play with!


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Apr 9, 2015)

"In addition to this fab handbag, our summer Box of Style includes several other major fashion, beauty and lifestyle finds that ensure you'll stay cool even as the temperature rises.

There are an extremely limited number of memberships available for summer delivery so run, don't walk."

I'm hoping lifestyle means home items!


----------



## Geek2 (Apr 9, 2015)

kkat said:


> I am pretty excited!  I hope these boxes stay consistent.  I would never buy the Miansai cuff...or this bag...but I like that I get to step outside of my comfort zone - with quality items, no less!  Hmm...$150 value..that means at least another $150 left to play with!


This is one of the reason I signed up for this. These are items out of my comfort zone so I'm glad to be trying out things I wouldn't normally buy. I love the idea of the white bag. I don't have anything like it.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Apr 9, 2015)

Hmmmm I'm not sure about this one. I'm not a white bag kinda girl. I wonder how long the strap is. I love cross bodies but I like long hip length straps.


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Apr 9, 2015)

The white bag scares me just because it's way out of my comfort zone, but part of me loves the idea. Makes me want to buy white denim skinny ankle jeans &amp; pair it with a plain white tee with this bag &amp; a statement belt. I'm just not sure if I can pull it off. I found a cute blog article about the bag. Not my blog, I hope it's ok to post.

http://www.gh0stparties.com/2015/02/a-pop-of-pastel.html


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Apr 9, 2015)

Reija said:


> This is one of the reason I signed up for this. These are items out of my comfort zone so I'm glad to be trying out things I wouldn't normally buy. I love the idea of the white bag. I don't have anything like it.


Yes, this was my thought exactly.  It has the same look as some of the Socialbliss bags (before it went completely down the drain) but I'm sure it's way higher quality, and I definitely don't have anything white.


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Apr 9, 2015)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> Hmmmm I'm not sure about this one. I'm not a white bag kinda girl. I wonder how long the strap is. I love cross bodies but I like long hip length straps.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Apr 9, 2015)

Ugh I just saw that it also comes in cobalt, lilac, and mint.  I am okay with anything but the cobalt.  I think PSMH has given me PTSD, the thought of another cobalt accessory gives me hives


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Apr 9, 2015)

I don't have a white bag either . I just signed up so excited about this box !!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Apr 9, 2015)

PrettyAndWitty said:


> I passed on this one. The bag isn't appealing to me. I'm glad that there is FINALLY a higher end box that I'm not tempted by!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I'm in the same boat, I don't own a white bag and I think I'd like one but I'm not crazy about this particular bag. And I think we've learned the spoiler item is usually "the" item in the box that's the big deal.

I bet a this box will be amazing come holiday time.


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2015)

Finally received the box! i'm thrilled with it. 

The Miansai cuff is probably the only bracelet that's ever FIT me properly! hallelujah! I can actually twist it all the way around as i have freakishly small wrists (probably the only body part rachel zoe and i are the same size in, as she looks like she's about 80 lbs) 

The glasses are great! Way better quality then expected.

I was going to sell a lot of the box but now that i see it firsthand I am tempted to keep it!


----------



## AshJs3 (Apr 9, 2015)

Got my box today! The presentation gets a super A+ from me. It felt really special and carefully put together.

I'm not a huge fan of white, for the spoiler bag, but I've always wanted a Cambridge Satchel Co bag! I'm super excited about all of the other stuff that will be in the box!


----------



## s112095 (Apr 9, 2015)

I was just about to order a Cambridge Satchel so I'm glad I'm off the waitlist for this one. My goal is a collection of colorful bags and this one will be great for my white one. I love that it can be a clutch too. Please whatever happens if there are variations not the blue


----------



## feisty1 (Apr 9, 2015)

Love this bag can't wait for this box and I just received my first box today. Lol. This is one sub I am falling for.


----------



## feisty1 (Apr 9, 2015)

I am really thinking they will not do variations. I am basing this thought on the wording of the email and the fact there were no variations in Toms that I am aware of. That's me just hoping I don't receive blue lol


----------



## Saffyra (Apr 9, 2015)

You know what I love? It's the NEW season! Not like Social Bliss sending bags from two years ago  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Here are the measurements:

Large Push Lock

external measurements

Height: 7.5” (19cm)

Width: 9.5” (24cm)

Depth: 3” (7.5cm) at base

Adjustable shoulder strap to an approximate length of 54.5"

I don't have a white bag so I'm totally okay with this.  I like the idea of using it as a clutch like it suggests too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Can't.wait. 

Ugh and it's not til JULY! Aahhhhh!!


----------



## nicepenguins (Apr 9, 2015)

Gah if it were any color but white I'd be on it. It looks perfect for summer and I love that brand but it would get destroyed immediately w/ my lifestyle. Enjoy your lovely bags


----------



## feisty1 (Apr 9, 2015)

I know first time I have wanted someone to take my money now! Haha. I've got sub problems. I need help.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Apr 10, 2015)

I'm in! So excited for this after seeing a pic of the size and length of the bag. I was afraid it would be an itty bitty one! Yay!


----------



## aniadania (Apr 10, 2015)

I am so addicted to sub boxes! I regret not getting spring box so I ordered annual... even that I just bought a new bag 2 days ago and I will be in Europe halv of June and all July... I am seriously worry about all my boxes, hope I can get someone to pick them up from my doorstep so they don't get stolen. It will be 10+ boxes, Ouiplease, LLB and Zoe most important...


----------



## Geek2 (Apr 10, 2015)

nicepenguins said:


> Gah if it were any color but white I'd be on it. It looks perfect for summer and I love that brand but it would get destroyed immediately w/ my lifestyle. Enjoy your lovely bags


----------



## boxesandboxes (Apr 10, 2015)

aniadania said:


> I am so addicted to sub boxes! I regret not getting spring box so I ordered annual... even that I just bought a new bag 2 days ago and I will be in Europe halv of June and all July... I am seriously worry about all my boxes, hope I can get someone to pick them up from my doorstep so they don't get stolen. It will be 10+ boxes, Ouiplease, LLB and Zoe most important...


why wouldn't you hold your mail at the post office? that's so dangerous in general.


----------



## aniadania (Apr 10, 2015)

boxesandboxes said:


> why wouldn't you hold your mail at the post office? that's so dangerous in general.


Can they do it? Hold all my boxes for June and July? Is it free or I have to pay for it?


----------



## boxesandboxes (Apr 10, 2015)

aniadania said:


> Can they do it? Hold all my boxes for June and July? Is it free or I have to pay for it?


it's free (i'm guessing - never did it).  you can do a google search. it's called a vacation hold.


----------



## BratzFan (Apr 10, 2015)

I think UPS charges for vacation hold, but FedEx and USPS are free. I love vacation hold!!!!!!

another note--I think some carriers have a 14 day hold limit. I ran into problems with that when I went on my Europe/North Africa trip this year, they were able to hold my items due to be delivered the first 14 or so days of my trip but then the last box (popsugar resort) got delivered.


----------



## aniadania (Apr 10, 2015)

Thank you girls! I have never heard of it before, very useful!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## daisygirl2 (Apr 10, 2015)

I succumbed and ordered this one. It is a little rich for my blood and might be my one and only splurge on this box, time will tell. I do like the looks of the purse, I suspect my only gripe with it will be why it couldn't come sooner in the summer season, but knowing it is coming, I will avoid buying a new bag for summer. It will be a nice treat.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## boxesandboxes (Apr 10, 2015)

BratzFan said:


> I think UPS charges for vacation hold


OH, UPS. that's how they SHIP. Sorry. I picked USPS  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

This is USPS.  Hold Mail Service 

If you’re going away for a while, take advantage of our Request Hold Mail service. We’ll keep your mail safely at your local Post Office™ until you return. Schedule the service up to 30 days in advance, or by 2AM CST (Mon-Sat) on the start date. Each address can have one Hold Mail scheduled at a time. All mail will be held, rather than an individual's mail.
 
MAYBE see if you can see if Rachel will ship USPS? 
 
or here's the info for UPS My Choice Hold.  Wow. Lots to think about - 
http://www.ups.com/content/us/en/resources/sri/ups_my_choice_vacation_options.html


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Apr 11, 2015)

I wish every box could be like this! All the items feel high-end - even the styling tape! - and even tho I maybe won't use everything in the box it definitely is beautifully curated and feels well worth my money.


----------



## greeneyedfoxxx (Apr 12, 2015)

I bit the bullet for a year long sub. I cancelled pop sugar, ipsy, and yuzen to have this come quarterly. It's less than half the price than I pay for all three of those subs and hopefully I will jus love them! I'm glad I misses last month though as I am not a nail polish person and I have my lashes all sorted with Buxom.


----------



## Fashion Diva (Apr 13, 2015)

I'm absolutely loving the Zoya polishes, especially the Zoe-nude combo. They look beautiful layered. I even did a marbled version and swirled them on an accent nail. I tested out the Bristol 6 tape today. I loved the packaging and am a longtime fashion tape user. The tape was about the same as every other I've tried. So ce it was billed as working equally well on skin and fabric I think I expected more. FWIW it didn't stick that well to skin but then again none of them do. I stick to heavy duty, industrial double stick tape if I need to hold the girls hold in/up. The sunglasses are very comfortable and the shape is flattering so a definite win (plus I'm a sunglasses junkie). My bracelet was a perfect fit but I have very small wrists (I'd rather have very small thighs but I digress). I'm holding off on opening the mascara since I have a few too many in progress and don't want it to go to waste. Now I'm already anxiously awaiting the July box and the white bag!


----------



## MET (Apr 22, 2015)

It looks like if you are on the mailing list and haven't ordered you have the ability to pre-order the Fall box.  I just received the following email:

Hello, gorgeous! In case you missed the news, our summer box has sold out! Box of Style is the only way to get over $300 worth of Rachel Zoe and The Zoe Report's fashion, beauty, and lifestyle obsessions delivered to your door for just $100 each season.

Though summer may be sold out, it's not too late to join. Pre-order your fall Box of Style now to secure your membership. You won't want to miss out! 

http://thezoereport.com/shop/?utm_source=sailthru&amp;utm_medium=email&amp;utm_campaign=preorder_fall_bos


----------



## artlover613 (Apr 25, 2015)

aniadania said:


> Can they do it? Hold all my boxes for June and July? Is it free or I have to pay for it?


I've done vacation hold several times for a week or so, but I would consider changing the mailing address on your subscriptions to a friend or relative for the short term. I was in line at the post office recently and a women next to me what having a difficult time tracking something that wasn't delivered properly because the carrier left a signature form on the door and the item ended up being returned (to China!) also, that note being left on the door for weeks in a sign no one is home.


----------



## flyergirl (Apr 25, 2015)

Wish I could see at least one spoiler for the fall box. I just can't justify spending $100 for something that won't come until September.


----------



## kkat (May 4, 2015)

Ugh....Was wondering when, exactly, the next box shipped.  I think I died a little when it said "JULY".

I am *still* excited over my first box...I don't think I have ever enjoyed a box so much!  July is such a long way off!


----------



## Geek2 (May 14, 2015)

The fall box is now available for order. The shipments for the fall box will start Sep 1st.


----------



## feisty1 (May 14, 2015)

Wonder if they will release the hero item for fall.


----------



## QuixoticGirly (May 14, 2015)

feisty1 said:


> Wonder if they will release the hero item for fall.


I hope so!!


----------



## MissKellyC (May 17, 2015)

Just making sure... If you're subbed as seasonal subscription, do you have to preorder each season? My account only shows summer is ordered... I don't want to miss out on fall!


----------



## Geek2 (May 17, 2015)

It says it renews automatically each quarter. My account only shows the spring box which was my first box. I really hope I didn't miss out on the summer box or the fall box!


----------



## artlover613 (May 17, 2015)

MissKellyC said:


> Just making sure... If you're subbed as seasonal subscription, do you have to preorder each season? My account only shows summer is ordered... I don't want to miss out on fall!


I just subscribed today for the Fall box. The page says that you are subscribed until you cancel and will be charged on the 15th of the month prior to the delivery of the box (so June 15th for July 1, and Aug. 15 for Sept 1). The first box is charged immediately upon signing up. Egads, four months before my first box but I'm so sad I missed the first two. I think I may give up Popsugar for a bit.


----------



## Fashion Diva (May 17, 2015)

Reija said:


> It says it renews automatically each quarter. My account only shows the spring box which was my first box. I really hope I didn't miss out on the summer box or the fall box!


I worried about the same thing when the summer box sold out so I contacted CS and they confirmed that if you're a seasonal subscriber your sub continues until you cancel. Phew!


----------



## feisty1 (May 18, 2015)

So my absolute "need spoiler now" mode kicked in and I emailed Zoe. They replied with a spoiler coming soon. I am so excited!


----------



## lns02 (Jun 4, 2015)

Any idea when the summer box is supposed to ship?  Wasn't it June?


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Jun 4, 2015)

lns02 said:


> Any idea when the summer box is supposed to ship?  Wasn't it June?Thats what I thought too


----------



## Baublesntreats (Jun 4, 2015)

lns02 said:


> Any idea when the summer box is supposed to ship?  Wasn't it June?


It says in the FAQ that the next ship date will be July 1.  Then the ones after that are September 1st and December 1st.  We will be billed on the 15th of the month prior to the ship dates (so June 15th for the summer box).


----------



## lloronita (Jun 16, 2015)

I just got an email saying they had verified my order for the September box.  What happened to the July box? I had started an ongoing subscription with the March box (which I rec'd).  Are we still getting a July box?


----------



## Stella Bella (Jun 16, 2015)

@lloronita   I got the same email this morning which left me confused as well. They just sent out the following email:

_You may have received an email this morning re-confirming your Box of Style membership. This was an email glitch on our part so we wanted to apologize for any confusion and take a moment to clarify._

_Your seasonal Box of Style subscription is currently active and you will continue to receive your seasonal delivery of chic. Next up: summer boxes will begin shipping on *July 1st*__*.*_

_Thank you for being a loyal Zoe Reporter, you will be absolutely OBSESSED with your summer Box of Style._


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Jun 17, 2015)

feisty1 said:


> So my absolute "need spoiler now" mode kicked in and I emailed Zoe. They replied with a spoiler coming soon. I am so excited!


Hey, remember when they said there would be a spoiler "soon" on MAY 18?  I'd really like that spoiler now.


----------



## Geek2 (Jun 24, 2015)

I just saw the charge on my card. Anyone else? I hope it means it's shipped or shipping soon.


----------



## Saffyra (Jun 25, 2015)

Yesss, it supposed to ship July 1  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> We are so CLOSE!


----------



## Geek2 (Jun 25, 2015)

so close but oh so far!  /emoticons/[email protected]g 2x" width="20" height="20"> Waiting until the 1st is like torture. I really do hope this box is as good as the first one.


----------



## MET (Jun 28, 2015)

So looking forward to this box - my account still shows processing but hopefully soon.  I feel like it's been ages since I've received a box (any box)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MET (Jul 1, 2015)

Has anyone heard anything on this box - my account still says processing.   I'm a little frustrated with my annual subscriptions (BoS, Oui Please, FFF) - paid in full and no communications.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jul 1, 2015)

They're located in Cali - and sent notices to people after they shipped (at the end of the day on the 1st).  I wouldn't worry too much about this subscription.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Jul 1, 2015)

Shipping dayyyyyyyyyyy!!!! I can't wait for spoilers, hope someone gets their box soon!


----------



## GC1976 (Jul 1, 2015)

Spoilers up! http://thezoereport.com/shop/


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Jul 1, 2015)

Pic:



Spoiler









I am EXTREMELY happy.


----------



## Geek2 (Jul 1, 2015)

me too! Looks great! :smilehappyyes:


----------



## Baublesntreats (Jul 1, 2015)

I like this box even better than the last one!


----------



## fabgirl (Jul 1, 2015)

I am obsessed. It's ba-na-nas!!


----------



## PrettyAndWitty (Jul 1, 2015)

I'm not crazy about the bag but I want everything else! This pushed me over the edge...I'm going to go sign up for this sub! That looks like a great box!! I hope that everyone who gets it absolutely loves it!


----------



## feisty1 (Jul 1, 2015)

I love this box! I also love the fact that they change things up. I can't wait for that sarong! Now if they would just post the hero product for fall!


----------



## Saffyra (Jul 1, 2015)

omg. AMAZING!


----------



## MET (Jul 1, 2015)

Great summer box - it all fits so well  :smilehappyyes:


----------



## lns02 (Jul 1, 2015)

Is anyone still waiting on shipping notification?


----------



## lloronita (Jul 1, 2015)

I haven't rec'd notice.


----------



## vegmakeup4life (Jul 1, 2015)

Wow a sarong!! I agree with some -the bag is iffy since I'm trying to change up my personal style lately. But it's definitely worth regifting or swapping. Amazing looking box! They're doing so well


----------



## lns02 (Jul 2, 2015)

lloronita said:


> I haven't rec'd notice.


ok, me too.  hopefully today!


----------



## fancyfarmer (Jul 2, 2015)

This my first box. Does anyone know how they usually ship (fedex, ups, usps)?


----------



## Geek2 (Jul 2, 2015)

I can't remember how they ship. I want to say it was Fedex but I could be wrong.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jul 2, 2015)

No, it was UPS last time


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Jul 2, 2015)

I just got an email that my box will not ship until mid July, but to make up for it they are including an additional gift "that I will love".

I'm bummed, but that is really nice of them! I wish the other companies (OuiPlease) would make a nice gesture like that when they can't deliver what they promised. I love this sub!

Did anyone else get the same email? I wonder what the gift is??


----------



## Geek2 (Jul 2, 2015)

boxesandboxes said:


> No, it was UPS last time


Thanks! I must remember wrong.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jul 2, 2015)

QuixoticGirly said:


> I just got an email that my box will not ship until mid July, but to make up for it they are including an additional gift "that I will love".
> 
> I'm bummed, but that is really nice of them! I wish the other companies (OuiPlease) would make a nice gesture like that when they can't deliver what they promised. I love this sub!
> 
> Did anyone else get the same email? I wonder what the gift is??


Not yet.  But I was VERY SUSPICIOUS that they would be delayed when I realized that they 1) released full spoilers on their page on the day they were mailing them, 2) didnt get an email w/ tracking last night, and 3) saw on their Facebook today a response about "early July" and "September 1st" shipping (seemed weird it was so specific re the next shipment but not this months).   I'm cool w/ it.  As you said, other companies could learn some lessons.  being UPFRONT (hint, hint, oui please!) and offering something to make up for it (versus short chaining us and giving conflicting lies (again, oui please!).  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MET (Jul 2, 2015)

boxesandboxes said:


> Not yet.  But I was VERY SUSPICIOUS that they would be delayed when I realized that they 1) released full spoilers on their page on the day they were mailing them, 2) didnt get an email w/ tracking last night, and 3) saw on their Facebook today a response about "early July" and "September 1st" shipping (seemed weird it was so specific re the next shipment but not this months).   I'm cool w/ it.  As you said, other companies could learn some lessons.  being UPFRONT (hint, hint, oui please!) and offering something to make up for it (versus short chaining us and giving conflicting lies (again, oui please!).  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I don't think they've been very transparent if everyone's box is delayed considering most people have not received a notice and shipping was scheduled for July 1st.  It's not the end of the world but IMO they seem to be handling it the way the other companies have.


----------



## greeneyedfoxxx (Jul 2, 2015)

OMG! I love this box! I can't wait to get my hands on this one! I'm really hoping a miracle happens and they ship out tomorrow. I leave for vacation next Friday and would love to have all of these items to take with me. Every single thing appeals to me. I'm so happy I quit Popsugar for a year of this instead.

Has anyone received shipping notice?


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jul 2, 2015)

Weird. I just got shipping notice.  It says label created July 1.  Nothing more than that.  4 lbs. No movement.  I'm an annual subscriber.


----------



## fancyfarmer (Jul 2, 2015)

I sent them an email this evening, and they said my box will be shipped today. But, I haven't gotten a notice yet. I am a quarter to quarter subscriber.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jul 2, 2015)

I'd kind of rather wait - and be in the late boat - with something extra. LOL.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Buffy23 (Jul 2, 2015)

I just received the notice this evening that my box wouldn't ship until mid-July. While I'm slightly disappointed because I'm OBSESSED with the spoilers, I appreciate the notification that there will be a delay. Not to mention an added extra! That is just icing on top!


----------



## lns02 (Jul 3, 2015)

I haven't received any correspondence from them. I guess I'll wait another day or so before emailing.


----------



## Geek2 (Jul 3, 2015)

I don't have any emails either.


----------



## fancyfarmer (Jul 3, 2015)

fancyfarmer said:


> I sent them an email this evening, and they said my box will be shipped today. But, I haven't gotten a notice yet. I am a quarter to quarter subscriber.


Well, I haven't gotten the notice, even thought I was told my box was shipping yesterday, so it would be nice to get the "extra".


----------



## lloronita (Jul 3, 2015)

Got my shipping notice--will get here 7/7.


----------



## aihutch (Jul 3, 2015)

I received my shipping notice from Box of Style and UPS says my label was created today, but no delivery date. Same for my cousin who is getting a box too.


----------



## Geek2 (Jul 3, 2015)

I got my shipping notice too.


----------



## s112095 (Jul 3, 2015)

I got my shipping notice. It says 9/9 delivery to me in IL


----------



## Saffyra (Jul 4, 2015)

Got my notice and it's on its way. I'm an annual sub.

I wonder what the late boxes will have as an extra!!


----------



## greeneyedfoxxx (Jul 4, 2015)

Boom!  :w00t:   Got my notice yesterday and it should be here Tuesday! YES! I'm in San Francisco.


----------



## fabgirl (Jul 6, 2015)

I checked today and mine still says "label created" no movement at all....


----------



## aihutch (Jul 6, 2015)

fabgirl said:


> I checked today and mine still says "label created" no movement at all....


Mine too.


----------



## Shauna999 (Jul 6, 2015)

Mines a movin &amp; a shakin on its way to MI-- set to arrive on Thursday. I think this is THE BEST subscription box that I've received to date... &amp; that says a lot .. Lol!! I'm super excited for the wrap/cover up... I can't wait to get my grabby hands on it!!!


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Jul 6, 2015)

fabgirl said:


> I checked today and mine still says "label created" no movement at all....


Me too!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lns02 (Jul 7, 2015)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> Me too!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Same!


----------



## Teach22 (Jul 7, 2015)

I m excited for you ladies this seems like a lovely box.  Hopefully u all get your boxes soon enjoy your goodies  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Miccarty2 (Jul 7, 2015)

This box looks so good! I signed up to get the Fall box and I'm already so excited. Can't wait for the spoiler for that (and can't believe I signed up without a spoiler, but the first two boxes have been so amazing I have faith.) I'm looking forward to seeing the sarongs in motion when everyone gets them, they look so fab!


----------



## s112095 (Jul 7, 2015)

Has anyone had any movement?


----------



## aihutch (Jul 7, 2015)

Mine is finally moving, should be here Friday


----------



## mepe (Jul 7, 2015)

Mine has been delivered to the mailroom...hope to have it in my hands by noon.  Very excited!


----------



## fancyfarmer (Jul 7, 2015)

Mine still isn't moving. I think making a label, and sending a shipping notice, and then not having the box move out of the box companies hands is on the top of my pet peeve list. I would rather get an email saying they are running behind, than keep checking my tracking number, and have it say label created for days. Stick the darn thing in the hands of UPS. Obviously I am excited to get it.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jul 7, 2015)

fancyfarmer said:


> Mine still isn't moving. I think making a label, and sending a shipping notice, and then not having the box move out of the box companies hands is on the top of my pet peeve list. I would rather get an email saying they are running behind, than keep checking my tracking number, and have it say label created for days. Stick the darn thing in the hands of UPS. Obviously I am excited to get it.


it might be moving.. and just not showing. mine says it will arrive tomorrow (for some reason) and isn't showing movement either. seems odd.


----------



## fancyfarmer (Jul 7, 2015)

boxesandboxes said:


> it might be moving.. and just not showing. mine says it will arrive tomorrow (for some reason) and isn't showing movement either. seems odd.


Unfotunately, I don't think that is the case, this is the response I got from Team Zoe questioning why the label has been created so many days ago: Thank you for contacting The Zoe Report! We are working on getting this sorted out. There has been a miscommunication with UPS and our warehouse so we are doing everything on our end to get responses and updates to our subscribers as soon as we can. Sorry for the inconvenience, but we will keep you posted!
xoxo,

Team Zoe

My problem with this is I didn't get an email saying there was a problem, this was a response to my question. My other problem is they sent emails out to some customers saying there would be a delay, so they were getting a bonus. Where is my bonus for the delay? Why didn't I get an email? Sorry if this is coming off whiny, but right now for my first box, I'm not impressed with this portion of the process.


----------



## greeneyedfoxxx (Jul 8, 2015)

Just got my box and I love, love, love it! Was all packaged beautifully. The lip stick was in a color called, "Spice Spice Baby."


----------



## greeneyedfoxxx (Jul 8, 2015)

Follow up:

I am obsessed with this sarong. It ties so pretty around my neck as a halter. The colors are very vibrant, fresh, and fun without being too young. It's my favorite item.

The purse will be used all summer. I've been in need of a small, chic, cross body. The strap is a little bent up but I should be able to "train" it back. The strap is quite long so really does need to be worn across the body, at least for me.

The bronzer will get put to good use! The packaging is so pretty! I love faking a tan?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm testing it out today with the lipstick. The lipstick feels so good on my lips. It's a very neutral shade that is great for every day. "Spice, spice baby" is not necessarily a shade I would have chosen for myself but I'm giving it a chance as I love the formula and packaging.

The face peel will be tested out soon enough. I have dryer skin and am very lazy when it comes to exfoliating. This looks pretty easy!

Nippies! I am a small C cup and often want to go braless with certain tight tops. I wonder if these will make my dreams come true? Lol!!

I hope everyone loves their boxes as much as I do and receives them soon! I'm jealous of those getting a bonus item but am really glad I get to take my stuff with me on vacation.


----------



## Saiza (Jul 8, 2015)

fancyfarmer said:


> Unfotunately, I don't think that is the case, this is the response I got from Team Zoe questioning why the label has been created so many days ago: Thank you for contacting The Zoe Report! We are working on getting this sorted out. There has been a miscommunication with UPS and our warehouse so we are doing everything on our end to get responses and updates to our subscribers as soon as we can. Sorry for the inconvenience, but we will keep you posted!
> 
> xoxo,
> 
> ...


I feel the same way, I got an email last week with my tracking number and it hasn't moved since. Think they should put a bonus item in everyone's boxes for the delays. Especially since they didn't communicate there was a delay with everyone.


----------



## feisty1 (Jul 8, 2015)

my tracking number showed no movement but I received my box today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Jul 8, 2015)

someone please post your box  .... pretty please  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mepe (Jul 8, 2015)

'sparklesgirl' said:


> someone please post your box .... pretty please


Sure thing!





And a fun tidbit from the booklet is that the Nippies can also be used in shoes as heel pads or insoles. :lol:


----------



## MET (Jul 8, 2015)

mepe said:


> Sure thing!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for posting the picture ! It looks like the purse is off-white; do you like it?


----------



## Teach22 (Jul 8, 2015)

Oooh lucky ladies, enjoy your boxes of summer fab! When do they usually post the hero item for the next box I m curious about fall already lol


----------



## mepe (Jul 8, 2015)

'MET' said:


> Thank you for posting the picture ! It looks like the purse is off-white; do you like it?


Sorry that's just the bad lighting/my poor photography. It's actually very white..maybe with more yellow than blue tone.  Here is another picture of it on top it's dustbag...


----------



## mepe (Jul 8, 2015)

forgot the picture...


I really like the bag but I've been a fan of Cambridge Satchel Co. for a while now.  Love that they are all made in England.  And white is a color I would never choose so it's fun to receive it in a sub box.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Jul 8, 2015)

great I don't have a white bag .... cant wait for my box !!!!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jul 8, 2015)

everyone - mine finally showed movement a few minutes ago.  check again.


----------



## fancyfarmer (Jul 8, 2015)

boxesandboxes said:


> everyone - mine finally showed movement a few minutes ago. check again.


 Nope, no movement. Still just the label.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jul 8, 2015)

There's a video now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

http://thezoereport.com/shop/?utm_source=Sailthru&amp;utm_medium=email&amp;utm_term=Box%20of%20Style%20-%20Purchasers&amp;utm_campaign=Dedicated%3A%20Summer%20Box%20of%20Style%20Reveal%20Purchasers#unveilsummer


----------



## Saiza (Jul 8, 2015)

fancyfarmer said:


> Nope, no movement. Still just the label.


Same here, but the label created date now says 7/3/15 when it was saying 3/7/15..


----------



## Geek2 (Jul 8, 2015)

My box came! I'm really happy with the whole box. The handbag isn't one I would purchase but I love it now that I have it. I just tried the lipstick with MAC Etcetera liner and it looked great. Overall this is a great box. I really love the quality of these boxes and hope it continues. This box is really pricey in my book but the worth is definitely there. I don't typically spend this much on a box but this is worth it.


----------



## greeneyedfoxxx (Jul 9, 2015)

I just tried out the facial exfoliater and wow, does it work. I think I was due but a lot of dead skin slogged off. I did 2 rounds. My skin is super soft now. I put on some self tanner afterwards and hoping for the best! Cool product!


----------



## kkat (Jul 9, 2015)

Gosh, I adore this box.  I know we are only two in, but so far I feel this box delivers on value/luxury/feel better than any other that I have gotten. I hope it stays consistent! 

I think my favorite thing is the videos of Rachel Zoe handling and talking about the items in the box. I like that she is personally involved and its not just random sponsored junk with her name slapped on it.

I can't wait to see what the hero item for fall is!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

EDIT:  I love that they have done a video for the bronzer and lipstick, as well!


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Jul 9, 2015)

Good box good value great curator that's all I can say....


----------



## Geek2 (Jul 9, 2015)

I love that she does videos as well. After watching the video I love the box even more because the way Rachel presents everything.  I like the idea of owning the satchel and the sarong, especially since the sarong is an exclusive print and these are not items I would normally go and buy from a store. I'm a sucker for exclusive stuff.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20"> I really hope she keeps it up with such high quality items.


----------



## Mailbox Junkie (Jul 9, 2015)

I got my box last night and all i can say is wow. The bag in hand is way more luxe than I thought it would be. I didn't look at the spoilers so When I pulled out the sarong I squealed


----------



## Sadejane (Jul 9, 2015)

Just opened my box and I am pleased as punch!  

The Mara Hoffman sarong/scarf (I loved that Rachel explained all the different ways it could be worn) is stunning and so perfect for the season.  

The purse - Beautifully made and it will be more functional than I originally thought, since the leather is 'coated' a bit. I think it would be easy to wipe off fingerprints, etc. 

Nippies -  I rarely have the occasion to dress up but I like the thought behind these, and as someone else said, they're also good as a heel cushion.   It's cool that she throws in 'stylist secret' items that I'd never think of buying for myself, but which end up being super functional.  

Facial peel -  Haven't tried it yet, but it was packaged so nicely and is something I can totally use. 

Too Faced -  Yet again, team Zoe were spot on by sending this duo.  I'm so glad they sent shades that are not only beautiful, but universally flattering.  I really appreciated that Rachel said in her video that a number of staff members tried the lipstick on and it worked on everyone.  

Also - points for wrapping every single item up.  Even though I'd looked at spoilers, I had fun trying to figure out what each package was going to be and it still felt like a "surprise."   I love that unwrapping everything felt like an experience. 

THIS is how a curated box should be done, in my opinion.  So perfect for summer, designer/luxe items that are classy, functional, and fun.   Plus this collection really builds on some of the items from the previous box. I can see using the Mara Hoffman sarong a number of ways with the Miansai bracelet, the Zoya polish, and Toms sunglasses.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Jul 9, 2015)

wish my shipping moved  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## fancyfarmer (Jul 9, 2015)

So, for those of us waiting for shipping movement, I contacted Team Zoe again. I asked why (since they are saying it's a communication problem with UPS), a group got their boxes, a group got an email saying their box would be late, and they were getting a special extra, and the rest of us only have labels created? And since our boxes are late are we getting a special extra or upgraded shipping? The response:

Thank you for contacting The Zoe Report! We have learned there has been a miscommunication between our warehouse and UPS causing some of these tracking numbers to beÂ idle. We are trying everything we possibly can to get back to our subscribers with updates on their shipments.Â

We originally had a select amount of boxes that were going to be sent out late from The Zoe Report so we put a gift in those specific boxes to make up for it, and only had a certain amount of those gifts based on the number of boxes that were shipping late. Since we did that, all of our boxes were moved out of the warehouse and are in the hands of UPS to ship out. Unfortunately, the boxes that were set to ship out on time from our end (which yours was one of), does not include the extra free product because the box was already with UPS. We understand how frustrating it is to not have your box yet and have your tracking number not working. We can't wait for you to receive your products so we are doing everything we can to figure this out with UPS.

Again, our sincerest apologies.

xoxo,

Team Zoe


----------



## MET (Jul 9, 2015)

This is my first box and I am really impressed :smilehappyyes:    This is the best curation with really good quality merchandise and appropriate for the season. 

I am really happy that I signed up for the annual subscription and am already dying to know what September &amp; December will bring.


----------



## Geek2 (Jul 9, 2015)

so sorry to hear about the shipping problem  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20"> hope everything gets fixed soon!


----------



## Geek2 (Jul 9, 2015)

feel bad for any of you having to wait while some of us have received the boxes already. Hope you get to enjoy yours soon too


----------



## subbox (Jul 10, 2015)

ugh. Mine still shows no movement whatsoever. This is frustrating!


----------



## greenflipflops (Jul 10, 2015)

subbox said:


> ugh. Mine still shows no movement whatsoever. This is frustrating!


Mine finally states showing movement. It's expected to arrive on Tuesday Jul 14. Feels like the longest wait ever!


----------



## lloronita (Jul 10, 2015)

Got mine yesterday.  It's wonderful.  It's the kind of curation you always hope for when you sign up for a new box.  If they can keep this up the only problem will be the 3-month wait between boxes.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jul 10, 2015)

subbox said:


> ugh. Mine still shows no movement whatsoever. This is frustrating!


you need to contact them or UPS. They don't know which ones were affected - only know when people reach out. File am investigation with UPS.  Otherwise, they think it's on the way.


----------



## fancyfarmer (Jul 10, 2015)

boxesandboxes said:


> you need to contact them or UPS. They don't know which ones were affected - only know when people reach out. File am investigation with UPS. Otherwise, they think it's on the way.


This is interesting, so you think It would be more successful to contact UPS, rather than sending emails to Team Zoe? Team Zoe just keeps saying they are trying to figure it out. Actually, now that I am thinking about it, they said they can't include an extra gift, because UPS already has the box. Are they lost?


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Jul 10, 2015)

My box is lost no movement and tracking label created.  They wrote to me they are trying to figure out where the box is.... this is not good


----------



## fancyfarmer (Jul 10, 2015)

sparklesgirl said:


> My box is lost no movement and tracking label created. They wrote to me they are trying to figure out where the box is.... this is not good


That's what they told me. I'm not impatient, I'm concerned now that they lost the shipment.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Jul 10, 2015)

You guys were making me nervous so I checked my tracking.  Mine was delivered today.  Wishing everyone who is still waiting a super fast delivery.  Hopefully they will do something nice for those of you whose package is completely lost - eek!


----------



## subbox (Jul 10, 2015)

Mine is lost too. I emailed them twice and the second reply was just short:

We are working with UPS and our logistics team to get this figured out and have some feedback and working tracking numbers. We promise you will not miss out on a summer box.
 
From my experience, UPS usually scans the boxes when they come in, so I can't really tell whether they have even shipped out those boxes on the date the label was created. How can there be a mess up of so many boxes at once?


----------



## Saiza (Jul 10, 2015)

I emailed them since my tracking number hasn't updated at all and only says shipping label created. I haven't received a response so far. Very disappointed in my first box with them, especially since I was so looking forward to the purse and sarong. Also kind of unhappy with how they're dealing with it; some boxes they knew were going to ship late so they get an extra gift, some already got theirs and those of us whose boxes are lost get no compensation, just lost and we get to wait and see if they show up.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Jul 10, 2015)

I think they screwed up and are passing the buck to UPS. I had a "Billing info received" on my account for 7 days, I contacted Rachel Zoe and my box shipped a few hours later. I just have a feeling they never left their warehouse for some reason.


----------



## fancyfarmer (Jul 10, 2015)

@@subbox @@Saiza I totally agree with both of you. I think it's stinky they haven't offered to do anything. I will post my latest reply below from them, but as you will see they mention "only the best for fall", this is very presumptuous thinking I will stick around after this mess. They need to make nice now, so I want to stick around for fall.

We understand your frustration but promise you will receive your summer box. We are working with UPS and our warehouse today to finally settle this. We apologize for the inconvenience and promise only the best for fall.

xoxo,

Team Zoe


----------



## MarieS (Jul 10, 2015)

My tracking sat at label produced from the July 3rd, Friday before the 4th of July weekend until July 8th.  Then it started moving.  I'm guessing that the folks at Zoe Report took some holiday time in the Hamptons and forgot that there was a big internet world watching.  When are then sending the fall box?  If they picked the Labor Day weekend we can look forward to another cluster f.

That said my box is arriving on 7/14.  I didn't get a note about an extra item but something that is promised for 7/1 and arrives 2 weeks later isn't the professionalism Rachel likes to present.


----------



## s112095 (Jul 11, 2015)

Mine sat for almost a week before it started moving. Hopefully they find the rest of them and at least ship them something other than ground.


----------



## Geek2 (Jul 11, 2015)

I used the exfoliator yesterday and all I can say is wow. When I was using it I thought "hmm this reminds me of the Korean exfoliators I have." I looked at the bottle closer and it said "Made in Korea". No wonder it worked so well. I'll definitely add this to my skin care rotation. It exfoliated so well and my skin looked so much brighter and smoother after.


----------



## MET (Jul 11, 2015)

Reija said:


> I used the exfoliator yesterday and all I can say is wow. When I was using it I thought "hmm this reminds me of the Korean exfoliators I have." I looked at the bottle closer and it said "Made in Korea". No wonder it worked so well. I'll definitely add this to my skin care rotation. It exfoliated so well and my skin looked so much brighter and smoother after.


I tried it this morning and my skin definitely feels smoother!  I absolutely love the Too Faced lip color; I tend to buy a lot of lipsticks and glosses (I mean a lot of them) and I really think that this color is so complimentary.  Thumbs up on the entire box!


----------



## Geek2 (Jul 11, 2015)

MET said:


> I absolutely love the Too Faced lip color; I tend to buy a lot of lipsticks and glosses (I mean a lot of them) and I really think that this color is so complimentary.


I agree! I have so many lipsticks and glosses but the last couple of days I've used the Too faced one only and really like it. The color is great. It has definitely become my favorite.


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2015)

did anyone's skin burn a little bit when they used the ORG? 

I'm also selling the purse, please pm me if interested! We can work something out over paypal.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Jul 11, 2015)

My tracking has not appeared and its been around 10 days. I got sent tracking that does not work.. Has this happened to anyone else. Have you all  got your box?


----------



## Saffyra (Jul 11, 2015)

My SIL said her tracking did nothing but she got her box anyway even though it never updated. So weird. I think it really did have something to do with UPS. At least one batch of boxes anyway.


----------



## Saffyra (Jul 11, 2015)

beyspublicist said:


> did anyone's skin burn a little bit when they used the ORG?
> 
> I'm also selling the purse, please pm me if interested! We can work something out over paypal.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Do you have sensitive skin? This does have some citrus extracts in it which can be irritating for sensitive skin. This is not actually a peel in the sense that it "peels" away the top layer of your skin like you might think from their advertising. It's just a peeling cleanser similar to what many kbeauty companies sell. There are no acids in it other than vitamin C.

In other words, it shouldn't burn and if it does I would definitely stop using it. My only guess is that it's the grapefruit extract but I'm not an expert. Hth.


----------



## fancyfarmer (Jul 11, 2015)

sparklesgirl said:


> My tracking has not appeared and its been around 10 days. I got sent tracking that does not work.. Has this happened to anyone else. Have you all got your box?


you aren't alone. There are definitely some of us in the same boat.


----------



## vegmakeup4life (Jul 12, 2015)

greeneyedfoxxx said:


> I just tried out the facial exfoliater and wow, does it work. I think I was due but a lot of dead skin slogged off. I did 2 rounds. My skin is super soft now. I put on some self tanner afterwards and hoping for the best! Cool product!


Sounds like exactly what I need with this rough summer humidity. Do you have a direct link to purchase? Thanks!


----------



## Geek2 (Jul 12, 2015)

vegmakeup4life said:


> Sounds like exactly what I need with this rough summer humidity. Do you have a direct link to purchase? Thanks!


Here is the website for the facial peel. http://www.orgskincare.com/collections/all


----------



## vegmakeup4life (Jul 12, 2015)

@@Reija thank you!!


----------



## Saiza (Jul 14, 2015)

I just checked my tracking this morning and my box has finally been scanned. It's scheduled for delivery this Friday, 14 days after it was "sent". I'm definitely not happy with my 1st experience and will be canceling as soon as I get my box. I even emailed customer service last week and never heard back.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jul 14, 2015)

I did want to highlight that if you reply to the emails, they are not monitored (and state it on the email). I made that mistake once. I looked up the email address and got a response.  Just mentioning in case anyone else did this too.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Jul 14, 2015)

My tracking still now working... where is my box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## fancyfarmer (Jul 14, 2015)

Saiza said:


> I just checked my tracking this morning and my box has finally been scanned. It's scheduled for delivery this Friday, 14 days after it was "sent". I'm definitely not happy with my 1st experience and will be canceling as soon as I get my box. I even emailed customer service last week and never heard back.


That's the same for me. It was scanned today, and should be here Friday. I haven't decided if I am going to cancel, because I Love fall fashion. However, this first experience, lack of communication (unless I initiated it), and lack of transparency has given me a lot to think about. Obviously, they have it in them to be great because some boxes were shipped in time, and they sent an email, and an extra to the people they knew were going to get late boxes ahead of time. The problem is when the "surprise" issue of boxes being held up arose, they couldn't and didn't handle it. The very least, they should have sent an email saying they were aware of the problem, and did something for those affected. But they didn't, they did nothing.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Jul 14, 2015)

fancyfarmer said:


> That's the same for me. It was scanned today, and should be here Friday. I haven't decided if I am going to cancel, because I Love fall fashion. However, this first experience, lack of communication (unless I initiated it), and lack of transparency has given me a lot to think about. Obviously, they have it in them to be great because some boxes were shipped in time, and they sent an email, and an extra to the people they knew were going to get late boxes ahead of time. The problem is when the "surprise" issue of boxes being held up arose, they couldn't and didn't handle it. The very least, they should have sent an email saying they were aware of the problem, and did something for those affected. But they didn't, they did nothing.


They told me in an email that this only effected a few people. If it just effected so few people why don't they send the ones that had this problem a gift.  I think most of us would be happy with them if they did that.  If  I did not email them I would not have got a single letter from them regarding the package being lost for 2 weeks . That was not right either


----------



## fancyfarmer (Jul 14, 2015)

sparklesgirl said:


> They told me in an email that this only effected a few people. If it just effected so few people why don't they send the ones that had this problem a gift. I think most of us would be happy with them if they did that. If I did not email them I would not have got a single letter from them regarding the package being lost for 2 weeks . That was not right either


Agree


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jul 14, 2015)

As someone on the outside looking in and someone who doesn't have money tied up in this box, it seems all sub boxes run into shipping issues at some point.  I'm not sure of any company that hasn't had it's share of shipping or CS related "issues." They all seem to have inconsistent response to issues, take PopSugar and the Neiman Marcus boxes and the CDFA boxes. Boy what a mess! Even Birchbox has been known to resolve issues inconsistently.  

Since this is a new higher end sub box I think everyone expects a higher level of customer service and it might take some constructive feedback to the company to meet the customers needs.

I think companies avoid sending out a blanket "just so you know" email, since that might create more drama?  

I realize I might totally feel differently if I had bought this box.


----------



## Saiza (Jul 14, 2015)

sparklesgirl said:


> They told me in an email that this only effected a few people. If it just effected so few people why don't they send the ones that had this problem a gift.  I think most of us would be happy with them if they did that.  If  I did not email them I would not have got a single letter from them regarding the package being lost for 2 weeks . That was not right either


I concur, but myself and others on MSA emailed them and never heard anything back from customer service which sucks. I haven't heard anything from them period, only following this thread and MSA did I find out others were in the same boat so I wasn't extremely worried I was the only one.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Jul 14, 2015)

This is another area where I recommend using the following sanity check...ask yourself "would I feel the same way if this was a store and not a subscription service?" I can think of many times where an online order from a store was held up with no explanation.  It's annoying, but not the kind of thing you expect to get a gift out of.  Unfortunately, delays happen and it's never fun to be on the receiving end of one, especially when it dampens the excitement for a box.  Hang in there, ladies!! 

Edited to add: what email address is everyone using to contact them?  It does concern me that they seem to be having customer service issues so early in the game. Maybe as @@boxesandboxes suggested, there is a better email address to use?


----------



## fancyfarmer (Jul 14, 2015)

lauradiniwilk said:


> This is another area where I recommend using the following sanity check...ask yourself "would I feel the same way if this was a store and not a subscription service?" I can think of many times where an online order from a store was held up with no explanation. It's annoying, but not the kind of thing you expect to get a gift out of. Unfortunately, delays happen and it's never fun to be on the receiving end of one, especially when it dampens the excitement for a box. Hang in there, ladies!!
> 
> Edited to add: what email address is everyone using to contact them? It does concern me that they seem to be having customer service issues so early in the game. Maybe as @@boxesandboxes suggested, there is a better email address to use?


Yes, I do expect the same service in a retail store, 100%. I worked in retail management for years, and when things happened, I had communication with the customer, and offered them an extra to keep their business and make it right, whether they were irate or not. It's just good business, and what you do. So, that's how I keep myself in check,I gave that service, and it's what I expect, because I know it can be done. I also want to add, the extra doesn't have to be product, it could have been next day air either on this box or on the next.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Jul 14, 2015)

fancyfarmer said:


> Yes, I do expect the same service in a retail store, 100%. I worked in retail management for years, and when things happened, I had communication with the customer, and offered them an extra to keep their business and make it right, whether they were irate or not. It's just good business, and what you do. So, that's how I keep myself in check,I gave that service, and it's what I expect, because I know it can be done. I also want to add, the extra doesn't have to be product, it could have been next day air either on this box or on the next.


Totally agree that being proactive is good business, but it definitely hasn't been the norm, at least with the stores I regularly shop at.  Sounds like you were doing it right!


----------



## s112095 (Jul 14, 2015)

I'm going to email and see if there is a way to extend the too faced code. I just got my box and it expires tomorrow. So i know there are many people who couldn't use it at all.


----------



## fancyfarmer (Jul 14, 2015)

s112095 said:


> I'm going to email and see if there is a way to extend the too faced code. I just got my box and it expires tomorrow. So i know there are many people who couldn't use it at all.


Thanks for doing that.


----------



## s112095 (Jul 14, 2015)

They responded already color me shocked: 

Thank you for contacting The Zoe Report! We will reach out to the brand and fix this. We will keep you posted!


 
 So I'll let you know what they eventually tell me again..


----------



## daisygirl2 (Jul 14, 2015)

Has anyone had an issue with an item in their box? What was the response?

My lipstick was mashed up into the cap. I have emailed and am waiting to hear back.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jul 15, 2015)

this is the email address (again, replying to their email - as it states - isn't going to get a response): [email protected]


----------



## MissKellyC (Jul 15, 2015)

I had received the late notice email but then got a shipping notice a day or two later. It was supposed to arrive today, but when I checked, it said it was updated and now shows arriving on the 20th. It's been stuck in Cerritos CA since Friday. Not enough to make me cancel at all... Just annoying. I was looking forward to getting it today! =P


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Jul 15, 2015)

At least your box is moving mine stll has not moved


----------



## MarieS (Jul 15, 2015)

So it arrived.  First shipping issues aside even if the box arrived on July 1 ... this is not the start of summer.  This is midsummer and I'm in Minnesota!  So I would have loved at least two of these items much earlier in the season.  

Now, the box?  The presentation screams high end.  Every item wrapped in tissue.  The packing filler in a color coordinated shredded paper.  The items?  This looks like every bit a $300 value.  I'm quite pleased.  One item in particular is killer good.  I'[ll be buying it and other in the product line I like it so much.

So Zoe, get your shipping squared away.  Check you calendar for the actual dates of summer.  I'm going ahead with the subscription and if the second box I receive is the same as this I will definitely go for the yearly.  But I want them to upgrade the process to match the product.


----------



## Mommacheeta (Jul 15, 2015)

I am very pleased with this box. I haven't had any issues, although my box came a little late. But compared to other late boxes it wasn't anything. As far as I am concerned it's not the companies fault that the shipping company screws up...they already told us some boxes would ship late which was their fault. Once it leaves their warehouse I am not sure how they can be blamed? Take a look at what is going on with Marvel Collector Corps. I still haven't received my June box and no communication. As well as MANY other people. On top of that they were at Comic Con selling those "exclusive" boxes to anyone that walked by. And just released an boxing video for it.


----------



## MissKellyC (Jul 15, 2015)

I just received an email apologizing for the delay and that my special gift has shipped and is on its way. Anyone else get this email??


----------



## fancyfarmer (Jul 15, 2015)

MissKellyC said:


> I just received an email apologizing for the delay and that my special gift has shipped and is on its way. Anyone else get this email??


I just got one too. Cheers to Team Zoe for making an effort to correct the situation. I will give the next box another shot, and stay signed up.


----------



## greenflipflops (Jul 15, 2015)

I finally received the box yesterday. Although I was slightly annoyed by the delay, I am pretty pleased with the curation of the box itself. It's well packaged and I like that every item in the box has been wrapped carefully. The items are perfect for the summertime. I will probably sell the Too faced lipstick and am trying to decide how the bronzer will look on me. I have absolutely no idea how to contour, honestly, but I love the sunkissed look! Plus, the package design of the actual product is fabulous.

The only minor flaw of the Cambridge bag, to me, is the lack of an interior zip pocket. The bag itself is quite roomy and good quality so I think it's something I can live with.

And no idea if this is the reason why the packages were delayed, but one of the labels on the outside box says "No read" instead of a barcode. Perhaps that's the reason for all the delays?


----------



## aihutch (Jul 15, 2015)

My cousin is getting the extra item, but I don't think I will even though my shipping was delayed, I received my item 3 days before she did (mine arrived Friday, hers yesterday).


----------



## greenflipflops (Jul 15, 2015)

aihutch said:


> My cousin is getting the extra item, but I don't think I will even though my shipping was delayed, I received my item 3 days before she did (mine arrived Friday, hers yesterday).


It's disappointing that they are not offering the extra item since pretty much every subscriber was affected. It looks bad on their part. Mine arrived yesterday like your cousin's but I don't think I will be receiving anything extra.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## aihutch (Jul 15, 2015)

greenflipflops said:


> It's disappointing that they are not offering the extra item since pretty much every subscriber was affected. It looks bad on their part. Mine arrived yesterday like your cousin's but I don't think I will be receiving anything extra.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I hope they are sending these in batches and you get the extra since you are a part of the delay they are counting!


----------



## daisygirl2 (Jul 15, 2015)

daisygirl2 said:


> Has anyone had an issue with an item in their box? What was the response?
> 
> My lipstick was mashed up into the cap. I have emailed and am waiting to hear back.


I am happy to report that they were super prompt in answering my email and will be shipping a new lipstick shortly.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Jul 16, 2015)

I got that   email too


----------



## subbox (Jul 16, 2015)

I got it too! Excited to see what this extra item is.


----------



## MissKellyC (Jul 16, 2015)

Checked my UPS tracking update... Pushed to the 21st and says it went to South Carolina. They've incorrectly sorted my package there apparently. Glad to be getting a special gift! Curious what it might be!


----------



## Cupcakes (Jul 16, 2015)

I've fallen in love with the exfoliating spray!  It's the surprise item I didn't think I would use, much less fall in love with.  I spray it on my face and rub the stuff around and then I feel these little skin particles coming off and rolling under my finger tips.  I am a sucker for icky beauty regiments like that!  The spray reminds me of going to a Korean Spa where the Korean mamas rub your skin raw and afterward your skin feels like a baby's behind. :wub: :wub:


----------



## Geek2 (Jul 16, 2015)

Cupcakes said:


> I've fallen in love with the exfoliating spray!  It's the surprise item I didn't think I would use, much less fall in love with.  I spray it on my face and rub the stuff around and then I feel these little skin particles coming off and rolling under my finger tips.  I am a sucker for icky beauty regiments like that!  The spray reminds me of going to a Korean Spa where the Korean mamas rub your skin raw and afterward your skin feels like a baby's behind. :wub: :wub:


I love it too! It does wonders to my skin.


----------



## fancyfarmer (Jul 17, 2015)

My box finally came today. I signed up because of the bag, I love all things British, and I don't have a white bag. It is beautiful, and I love it. I know it's been said, but this box does feel totally luxe, and I love it. Last night I got a shipping notification from USPS for a light parcel coming from CA, so I am guessing it's my "special extra", excited to see what it is.


----------



## Mommacheeta (Jul 17, 2015)

Reija said:


> I love it too! It does wonders to my skin.


You guys aren't joking! Just used this stuff today and it was amazing!


----------



## Sadejane (Jul 19, 2015)

I can't wait to see what the "special extra" is for those who had a delayed box.  Mine was shipped and received the first week of July, it actually arrived on my birthday (Yay. . birthday present to me!).  I'm glad Zoe is sending a little gift to those whose boxes were shipped out late, really classy of them and I hope you all get something awesome!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kdmyles (Jul 19, 2015)

I just got my box on Friday 7/17 but did not get an email about an extra something being sent because it was delayed......not sure why???


----------



## Geek2 (Jul 20, 2015)

Kdmyles said:


> I just got my box on Friday 7/17 but did not get an email about an extra something being sent because it was delayed......not sure why???


I think some people whose boxes were delayed got an extra gift while others didn't.


----------



## everythingandnothin (Jul 20, 2015)

The Hero Item for the Fall Box has been released! It is a rose gold watch from CLUSE!!!


----------



## Mommacheeta (Jul 20, 2015)

Anyone know when they are going to reveal the hero item for fall?


----------



## Mommacheeta (Jul 20, 2015)

Hahahahaha as soon as I posted that I scroll up and see it.


----------



## fancyfarmer (Jul 20, 2015)

Eeeek, I love the spoiler. Just beautiful. I love scarves, but I am so glad the hero isn't a scarf, I was a tiny bit worried with it being the fall box. I am so excited. Question, if you aren't annual, the sub renews with every box until you cancel? You don't have to keep resubbing, is that right?


----------



## aihutch (Jul 20, 2015)

everythingandnothin said:


> The Hero Item for the Fall Box has been released! It is a rose gold watch from CLUSE!!!


They show the black strap in the pic too, hope that means we are getting 2 different color straps!


----------



## DianeER (Jul 20, 2015)

aihutch said:


> They show the black strap in the pic too, hope that means we are getting 2 different color straps!


The text says, "This CLUSE rose gold watch with dual straps inside every fall Box of Style." so that tells me they're including both straps.


----------



## DianeER (Jul 20, 2015)

And they now have my credit card and a new subscriber.


----------



## fancyfarmer (Jul 20, 2015)

aihutch said:


> They show the black strap in the pic too, hope that means we are getting 2 different color straps!


We do get both! They mentioned it in the email they sent out.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Jul 20, 2015)

anyone know when this box is supposed to ship


----------



## everythingandnothin (Jul 20, 2015)

@@aihutch that would be awesome! I just now noticed the other set of straps! I was too excited with the spoiler haha!


----------



## greenflipflops (Jul 20, 2015)

aihutch said:


> I hope they are sending these in batches and you get the extra since you are a part of the delay they are counting!


It doesn't seem like it but oh well. I'll live vicariously through everyone else!

On that note, do we automatically get signed up for each box if we're already a member? That spoiler for the fall box looks amazing and I really don't want to miss out!


----------



## everythingandnothin (Jul 20, 2015)

@@fancyfarmer that is correct you are subscribed each month they send out a box until you cancel it.


----------



## aihutch (Jul 20, 2015)

greenflipflops said:


> It doesn't seem like it but oh well. I'll live vicariously through everyone else!
> 
> On that note, do we automatically get signed up for each box if we're already a member? That spoiler for the fall box looks amazing and I really don't want to miss out!


Yep, it's automatic, you should get the fall box and hopefully on time!


----------



## fancyfarmer (Jul 20, 2015)

everythingandnothin said:


> @@fancyfarmer that is correct you are subscribed each month they send out a box until you cancel it.


Thank you!


----------



## DianeER (Jul 20, 2015)

sparklesgirl said:


> anyone know when this box is supposed to ship


Text says starting Sept. 1.


----------



## jbird1175 (Jul 20, 2015)

everythingandnothin said:


> The Hero Item for the Fall Box has been released! It is a rose gold watch from CLUSE!!!


OH.MA.GAWD! this will be my first RZ box and I am super pumped upon seeing this spoiler! I'm a watch junkie! Loove this and love that both straps are included and that rose gold is being sent out as I don't own a watch in that metal. September can't get here fast enough! !!


----------



## everythingandnothin (Jul 20, 2015)

@@jbird1175 Neither do I girl! It is so exciting!


----------



## Saffyra (Jul 20, 2015)

I'm loving this! This is one of my favorite subscriptions!


----------



## Geek2 (Jul 20, 2015)

With every Zoe box I worry that somehow my subscription doesn't continue even though it renews automatically. I kept checking my account last time continuously to make sure I get the summer box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20"> I just don't want to miss out on a box and based on the preview item, the fall box is going to be amazing. Sep 1st can't get here quick enough! let's hope their shipping is all sorted out by then and there won't be any delays.


----------



## Sadejane (Jul 21, 2015)

OK - so I know it's silly to be so happy about a subscription box spoiler, but this has me all giddy.  

The watch face is so pretty and makes a statement, but in a subtle and classy way.   The fact that we're getting the black straps and a storage pouch is just gravy.  I could really use a nice watch because I have a job where I need to keep track of the time, but looking at my phone is rude.  As a result, I lose all track of time and find myself rushing to get to the next appointment.  Function meets style = win win!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  

i know I've said it before, but wow. . . I'm just so impressed by the curation and value of this subscription box. The last two boxes were lovely and I have a really good feeling about this next one.


----------



## MissKellyC (Jul 21, 2015)

I've been wanting a rose gold watch so this excites me SO MUCH!! And my summer box is finally being delivered today!! Anyone get the extra gift yet? I haven't heard anything since I got my email that it's on the way.


----------



## everythingandnothin (Jul 21, 2015)

@@MissKellyC Let me know what extra gift you receive! I am curious lol!


----------



## Saiza (Jul 21, 2015)

I'm dying to know what the extra gift is. My box was one that was in limbo for 2+ weeks, shipping label created and never moved. I got it last Friday though and loved the packaging. The sarong is beautiful, just not sure how to tie it lol. I got an email that an extra gift was shipped to me, but no tracking or anything.


----------



## s112095 (Jul 21, 2015)

Mine did that too, and I didn't receive the extra. Their handling of that has been suspect as well, but the box is so good.


----------



## fancyfarmer (Jul 21, 2015)

Saiza said:


> I'm dying to know what the extra gift is. My box was one that was in limbo for 2+ weeks, shipping label created and never moved. I got it last Friday though and loved the packaging. The sarong is beautiful, just not sure how to tie it lol. I got an email that an extra gift was shipped to me, but no tracking or anything.


It looks like my "extra gift" will be here tomorrow. My reason for thinking that is I have a random package in my USPS tracker, and it's coming from CA. I will post tomorrow, but I think you may be able to track it that way. I didn't get a Ship notice from Zoe either.


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Jul 21, 2015)

I just received my "extra gift". It was a really nice gesture. I feel bad for those with delayed boxes who seem to not be getting an extra. But, for those who are curious, it's a Mara Hoffman nylon bikini bag &amp; a clear, soft rubber Zoe Report luggage tag.


----------



## Sadejane (Jul 21, 2015)

QuixoticGirly said:


> I just received my "extra gift". It was a really nice gesture. I feel bad for those with delayed boxes who seem to not be getting an extra. But, for those who are curious, it's a Mara Hoffman nylon bikini bag &amp; a clear, soft rubber Zoe Report luggage tag.


That bag is adorable!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jul 21, 2015)

cute. they should just send across the board since none of them shipped on the 1st as planned.  But now they will need to deal w/ some people requesting extras.  Thanks for sharing the pics.  super cute.


----------



## MissKellyC (Jul 21, 2015)

QuixoticGirly said:


> I just received my "extra gift". It was a really nice gesture. I feel bad for those with delayed boxes who seem to not be getting an extra. But, for those who are curious, it's a Mara Hoffman nylon bikini bag &amp; a clear, soft rubber Zoe Report luggage tag.


Glad you posted! I was about to share since mine came as well. Nice touch!


----------



## Mommacheeta (Jul 21, 2015)

boxesandboxes said:


> cute. they should just send across the board since none of them shipped on the 1st as planned. But now they will need to deal w/ some people requesting extras. Thanks for sharing the pics. super cute.


I agree. I won't complain to them since I love this box. But as a yearly subscriber I feel a little jipped since mine did ship late...even though it was not as late as others. I probably wouldn't feel that way if it was something small...


----------



## Mommacheeta (Jul 21, 2015)

Even though I didn't get anything it is refreshing knowing that this is a good company who looks out for its subscriber. They went above and beyond.


----------



## LindaF (Jul 21, 2015)

QuixoticGirly said:


> I just received my "extra gift". It was a really nice gesture. I feel bad for those with delayed boxes who seem to not be getting an extra. But, for those who are curious, it's a Mara Hoffman nylon bikini bag &amp; a clear, soft rubber Zoe Report luggage tag.




How was this shipped? I received an email that I would be getting the extra but haven't noticed anything on my fedex or ups account.


----------



## Saiza (Jul 22, 2015)

I wonder if everyone gets the same extra gift? I really like the bag, it's very cute.


----------



## MissKellyC (Jul 22, 2015)

LindaF said:


> How was this shipped? I received an email that I would be getting the extra but haven't noticed anything on my fedex or ups account.


Mine just came in a bag in my mailbox with only my last name. I never got anything for tracking. Just the email from RZ that it was on its way.


----------



## Saiza (Jul 22, 2015)

I just got mine today, and no tracking or anything, just an email saying an extra gift was on it's way. The bag is super cute, it's just so thin and light. I got a really nice waterproof bikini bag at Walgreens for under $10.


----------



## fancyfarmer (Jul 22, 2015)

Mine came today. Same as the others. It's cute.


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Jul 22, 2015)

LindaF said:


> How was this shipped? I received an email that I would be getting the extra but haven't noticed anything on my fedex or ups account.


USPS. I didn't get any tracking, but it showed up in my USPS account. It was in my mailbox.


----------



## jbird1175 (Jul 22, 2015)

That bonus Mara bikini bag is SO cute!


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Jul 24, 2015)

That is amazing, I'm happy for everyone who got the extras!  So cute!


----------



## penny13 (Jul 26, 2015)

I've been loving seeing what people are getting in this box - I'm trying to decide if I want to finally step up and sub! I'm torn between yearly and paying per box....tough choices =)


----------



## zeesa (Jul 26, 2015)

I am so excited for the watch spoiler! I have been stalking this box for the past two times and love it. I have been wanting a rose gold watch forEVER, especially since my wedding band is in rose gold  It's going to be perfection.


----------



## vegmakeup4life (Jul 26, 2015)

I really wish this box was more frequent and she branches off into more categories. That would make my life complete for sure. Can you imagine a style box with all fashion that we could try on at home with her taste like stitch fix? A girl can dream! In the mean time drooling over the watch..


----------



## Shauna999 (Jul 26, 2015)

I wore the Mara Hoffman wrap today &amp; I'm in love. I wore it twisted in front &amp; tied around the back of my my neck. I wore it with the gold cuff from PS summer box &amp; it looked soooo chic. I think this is my fav item that I've ever received in a sub ... Great way to become addicted to Mara Hoffman designs... Now I just need to splurge for one of her bathing suits...


----------



## Geek2 (Jul 26, 2015)

Shauna999 said:


> I wore the Mara Hoffman wrap today &amp; I'm in love. I wore it twisted in front &amp; tied around the back of my my neck. I wore it with the gold cuff from PS summer box &amp; it looked soooo chic. I think this is my fav item that I've ever received in a sub ... Great way to become addicted to Mara Hoffman designs... Now I just need to splurge for one of her bathing suits...


that sounds like a great way to wear it. I'm going to try that. Thanks for the idea! Your outfit sounds so chic!


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Jul 27, 2015)

Great minds think alike, @@Shauna999!  I wore mine yesterday too, and it sounds like we both tied it similarly.  This awkward pic of me does not do it justice, it was SUPER cute on and I got a ton of compliments. (I wore it as a bathing suit coverup, hence the straps)


----------



## Geek2 (Jul 27, 2015)

Looks so good! I need to learn to tie mine like this. Thanks for posting!!


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Jul 27, 2015)

I watched a "how to tie a sarong" youtube video and picked the way I liked the best.  It is RIDICULOUSLY EASY - basically hold it like you are wrapping a towel around your body but make sure it's centered so the middle design is centered on your back.  Tie it once in the center above your boobs and use the ends to make the straps that then get tied around your neck (in this case, the ends have the fringey cords so it's a cool detail at the neck).  It's open in the front but doesn't look like it unless you walk really fast or the wind blows.  Which is fine at a pool.


----------



## Teach22 (Jul 29, 2015)

Anyone else having trouble getting their style profile answers to save? It is so weird I guess I previously answered the size and style questions because those answers are in my profile but I can't get my birthday and skin tone answers to save. Any suggestions?


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jul 29, 2015)

Teach22 said:


> Anyone else having trouble getting their style profile answers to save? It is so weird I guess I previously answered the size and style questions because those answers are in my profile but I can't get my birthday and skin tone answers to save. Any suggestions?


I havent tried yet - but once had problems on their site using safari and had to switch to chrome for it to work.


----------



## Teach22 (Jul 29, 2015)

boxesandboxes said:


> I havent tried yet - but once had problems on their site using safari and had to switch to chrome for it to work.


Awesome that's exactly what it was.  Wouldn't save using safari but did save using chrome.  Thank you thank you!


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Aug 5, 2015)

I finally filled my profile out - never got the email.  I always hate summing up my style into one word; nothing seems to fit.  And I feel like glam has two completely different connotations to me (one is more sophisticated like oldschool Hollywood glam, one is on the trashy side).


----------



## Geek2 (Aug 5, 2015)

Rachel released a video on how to tie the sarong. Yeah! I'm happy because I'm clueless with this stuff. Makes it easier to just watch this one versus looking for videos on youtube

https://www.youtube.com/watch?t=98&amp;v=IYGStRkn4iI


----------



## Geek2 (Aug 10, 2015)

Here is another picture of the Fall hero item. Can't wait!!


----------



## AshJs3 (Aug 10, 2015)

The more I see that watch, the more I love it!


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Aug 11, 2015)

AshJs3 said:


> The more I see that watch, the more I love it!


Me too! I originally put mine up for swap because I have a Burberry watch that I wear most days, but I'm really falling in love with it &amp; might noy be able to part with it when it's in my hands.


----------



## feisty1 (Aug 16, 2015)

My payment was processed for fall  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> shipping set for September 1st!


----------



## Geek2 (Aug 16, 2015)

I didn't realized we are so close to getting the Fall box. So excited!!!! Thanks for the info!


----------



## Sadejane (Aug 17, 2015)

Reija said:


> I didn't realized we are so close to getting the Fall box. So excited!!!! Thanks for the info!


I didn't either. . .yay!  I love fall and can't wait to get the watch...the way they styled it in the picture with the red nails and black sweater. . perfection. By far, this is my favorite subscription box!!


----------



## s112095 (Aug 17, 2015)

feisty1 said:


> My payment was processed for fall  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> shipping set for September 1st!


Mine too.. But man did the timing suck for me.


----------



## feisty1 (Aug 17, 2015)

I know I was hoping for it to process at the end of the month but no luck.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Aug 17, 2015)

Timing sucked here too, I wish there was some warning!


----------



## kkat (Aug 21, 2015)

I hope that since the fall box is now sold out means they will release the spoiler for the winter hero item!


----------



## aihutch (Aug 21, 2015)

I'm a little annoyed with them right now. Apparently last week they launched a referral program. If they sent out an email about this, I didn't receive it and I referred 2 people that I do not get credit for since the Box of Style referral link wasn't used. I saw the link last night right after one of my referrals signed up. If you get 5 people to sign up, you get a box for free.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Aug 21, 2015)

aihutch said:


> I'm a little annoyed with them right now. Apparently last week they launched a referral program. If they sent out an email about this, I didn't receive it and I referred 2 people that I do not get credit for since the Box of Style referral link wasn't used. I saw the link last night right after one of my referrals signed up. If you get 5 people to sign up, you get a box for free.


To be honest, it doesnt work well. I had a friend sign up through the email (there is a cumbersome process from the site - or need to use link) and it doesnt work anyways. Had a friend sign up and it is not showing in my account. She clicked link right from the email.


----------



## aihutch (Aug 21, 2015)

boxesandboxes said:


> To be honest, it doesnt work well. I had a friend sign up through the email (there is a cumbersome process from the site - or need to use link) and it doesnt work anyways. Had a friend sign up and it is not showing in my account. She clicked link right from the email.


I hope they credit you! They told me their link is the only way to refer someone because "this data needs to be tracked by our program." If they are tracking it, they should have a record of your friend using it. Sounds like they haven't worked all the bugs out yet.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Aug 24, 2015)

aihutch said:


> I hope they credit you! They told me their link is the only way to refer someone because "this data needs to be tracked by our program." If they are tracking it, they should have a record of your friend using it. Sounds like they haven't worked all the bugs out yet.


Nope. They're awful. They set up this awful referral process (it's difficult to find) and I actually forwarded the actual email with link that they sent.  They can't fix it they said.  The cost for them to acquire a brand new customer from me - one who never heard of them - was literally nothing.  Their advertising costs are high.  They can learn to "fix it" - or they will learn the cost of losing customers. I used their email. They need a better tracking mechanism and easier referral process (for people who aren't bloggers and don't have websites). 

EDIT: in my case, they used the link. The person just signed up w/ their spam email address rather than their regular one.


----------



## jbird1175 (Aug 28, 2015)

Has anyone else signed up for the Fall box...NOT been charged for it yet? I am getting concerned. I emailed CS a couple weeks ago to make sure I was signed up and the gal said I was. When I look at my account...it says "processing". It's said that for about 2 weeks now.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Aug 28, 2015)

I did annual.  :/  They are supposed to ship Sept 1st though.


----------



## penny13 (Aug 29, 2015)

If they ship on the first, I wonder if we will have spoilers by the end of the week. Does anyone recall what shipping method is used?


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Aug 29, 2015)

jbird1175 said:


> Has anyone else signed up for the Fall box...NOT been charged for it yet? I am getting concerned. I emailed CS a couple weeks ago to make sure I was signed up and the gal said I was. When I look at my account...it says "processing". It's said that for about 2 weeks now.


Hi, I can only relate my experience. I was charged immediately upon ordering. I ordered the box very shortly before it sold out.


----------



## MallyD84 (Aug 31, 2015)

If anyone wants to sell their box, please message me and let me know! I didn't realize I had waited too long


----------



## fancyfarmer (Aug 31, 2015)

penny13 said:


> If they ship on the first, I wonder if we will have spoilers by the end of the week. Does anyone recall what shipping method is used?


I believe it's UPS.


----------



## jbird1175 (Aug 31, 2015)

GirlyGirlie said:


> Hi, I can only relate my experience. I was charged immediately upon ordering. I ordered the box very shortly before it sold out.


Thank you girly girl! this is exactly what happened. I guess I forgot in my excitement upon seeing the spoiler!


----------



## Teach22 (Sep 1, 2015)

If I remember correctly spoilers for the summer box were released on the promised shipping date 7/1.  I believe 9/1 is the promised shipping date for the fall box fingers crossed spoilers are released today eek!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Sep 1, 2015)

I think they did spoilers since they weren't able to ship on time last time. hoping they don't actually do spoilers and we just get our boxes first.


----------



## Mommacheeta (Sep 1, 2015)

I need spoilers and a shipping notice! If I don't get them I might develop a stutter! P p p p p please!!!


----------



## Miccarty2 (Sep 1, 2015)

I'm dying for a shipping notice here too.  This will be my first BOS and I'm so excited!  I was hoping to avoid spoilers, but given how often I'm hitting refresh just to know that it is on its way, I'm not sure if I will be able to.


----------



## kkat (Sep 1, 2015)

Looked back through my emails....Both of my previous shipments had the label created on the 2nd, and the packages were both scanned on the 3rd (along with the shipment email coming on the 3rd).  

We are almost there! I hope I can go unspoiled...for once, haha!


----------



## jenny1973 (Sep 1, 2015)

This is my first box for BOS also.  I ordered back in April after the summer edition sold out. Almost forgot I had this box.  I am so excited, I think I may want to go spoiler free, but I doubt it.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## penny13 (Sep 1, 2015)

I bought the Yearly and Just got tracking - 4 pounds. Woo!


----------



## MET (Sep 1, 2015)

I just received my email notification as well - shipping via FedEx.   Remember to check your spam folder (that's where my email was).


----------



## Saffyra (Sep 1, 2015)

penny13 said:


> I bought the Yearly and Just got tracking - 4 pounds. Woo!


me too!!


----------



## fancyfarmer (Sep 1, 2015)

MET said:


> I just received my email notification as well - shipping via FedEx. Remember to check your spam folder (that's where my email was).


is it Fedex or Smartpost? Thank you


----------



## Teach22 (Sep 1, 2015)

fancyfarmer said:


> is it Fedex or Smartpost? Thank you


Smartpost  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kkat (Sep 1, 2015)

fancyfarmer said:


> is it Fedex or Smartpost? Thank you


SmartPost. 

Those always take foooreeever for me.  =\  BUT I am so darn excited.


----------



## girlnamedpete (Sep 1, 2015)

That's weird, my email says Fedex and when I tracked via Fedex the label had, indeed, been created.


----------



## AshJs3 (Sep 1, 2015)

SmartPost is a type of shipping through FedEx. Just got my shipping as well! Hooray!


----------



## fancyfarmer (Sep 1, 2015)

Thank you @@kkat and @@Teach22 I am not a Smartpost fan, but I guess after the shipping debacle last month, UPS must have lost their business.


----------



## aihutch (Sep 1, 2015)

I hate SmartPost, I'll get my box weeks after everyone else. I guess they had to get rid of UPS after what happened with the July Boxes.


----------



## DianeER (Sep 1, 2015)

I hope I'm not the only one without a shipping notice yet? This will be my first box and I'm really looking forward to it!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Sep 1, 2015)

annual subscribers are shipped first.  I don't know if they do it in the order or when subscribed.  But I am annual.  And I ordered back in April.  It only shows label created. No movement. I wouldn't worry.


----------



## DianeER (Sep 1, 2015)

I am annual, too, but I only subscribed in early July so I'll try to practice patience. Thanks for the calming words.


----------



## camel11 (Sep 1, 2015)

The laundries posted on IG that one of their best sellers is in the box! I hope it's the fabric refresh since I don't have a w/d  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## camel11 (Sep 1, 2015)

*laudress stupid auto correct


----------



## camel11 (Sep 1, 2015)

Ohhh I bet it's the sweater comb!


----------



## fabgirl (Sep 1, 2015)

camel11 said:


> The laundries posted on IG that one of their best sellers is in the box! I hope it's the fabric refresh since I don't have a w/d  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Im.not on IG so thank you for posting. Yayyyy, I LOVE The Laundries products. That wool / cashmere spray is the bomb!


----------



## DianeER (Sep 1, 2015)

Their blog today mentions what item of theirs is in the box. Use this link if you want to spoil.
http://blog.thelaundress.com/wordpress/2015/09/01/the-laundress-in-the-zoe-reports-box-of-style


----------



## MET (Sep 1, 2015)

@@camel11 and @@DianeER - great spoiler - thanks!


----------



## CSCS2 (Sep 1, 2015)

I hope it's not that small bottle in the picture and instead the 8oz one!


----------



## fabgirl (Sep 1, 2015)

DianeER said:


> Their blog today mentions what item of theirs is in the box. Use this link if you want to spoil.
> 
> http://blog.thelaundress.com/wordpress/2015/09/01/the-laundress-in-the-zoe-reports-box-of-style


Thanks!!


----------



## MoiSurtout (Sep 1, 2015)

I'm really interested in that item!



Spoiler



I have this paranoia that everything around here smells like dog. I love my dog, but he's a lap dog, which wouldn't be a problem if he weren't half rottweiler weighing 72 pounds! So I will definitely put the Fabric Fresh to good use, and we'll just see it works.


----------



## Geek2 (Sep 1, 2015)

I just got shipping notice and I'm a seasonal subscriber not yearly. Thanks for the great spoilers! Can't wait to get this!


----------



## Sadejane (Sep 2, 2015)

Reija said:


> I just got shipping notice and I'm a seasonal subscriber not yearly. Thanks for the great spoilers! Can't wait to get this!


Got my shipping notice this evening as well. . . so exciting!  I'm guessing we'll have full spoilers by the end of the week.  I do hope we get the 8 oz bottle of Laundress, though I'll be OK with the smaller bottle because it's good for travel.   

I really appreciate how the boxes go out on the date promised (unlike Quarterly Co or some of the Popsugar LE boxes).  Rachel Zoe is a class act!  

I'm really anxious to have the watch, I think it will inspire me to dress up a bit more this fall.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pbpink (Sep 2, 2015)

got my ship too! annual sub!


----------



## Jennifer Landeta (Sep 2, 2015)

Mine is moving now!! Estimated delivery next Wednesday, but smart post always gets to me a day early. But the weight dropped to 3.3lbs from 4lbs when the label was created. Really hoping for spoilers today or tomorrow, I can't wait to see what is in this one!


----------



## Shauna999 (Sep 2, 2015)

I'm over the moon excited about the second spoiler- I'm in love with that brand !! Now I just want to see a full reveal !!!!


----------



## Teach22 (Sep 2, 2015)

jennwhenn said:


> Mine is moving now!! Estimated delivery next Wednesday, but smart post always gets to me a day early. But the weight dropped to 3.3lbs from 4lbs when the label was created. Really hoping for spoilers today or tomorrow, I can't wait to see what is in this one!


Mine dropped in weight too from 4 lbs to 3.2.  Also expected to arrive on Wednesday.  Excited to see whats in the this one, I have a feeling that spoiler will be in the smaller size but thats ok hopefully it just means the other goodies are worth more and super super awesome.  Anyone have any guesses for this box?


----------



## CSCS2 (Sep 2, 2015)

Has anyone not received a shipping notice yet? I checked my spam folder and nothin' so far.


----------



## fancyfarmer (Sep 2, 2015)

CSCS2 said:


> Has anyone not received a shipping notice yet? I checked my spam folder and nothin' so far.


Me


----------



## CSCS2 (Sep 2, 2015)

fancyfarmer said:


> Me


Maybe we'll get a special gift like last time?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (probably not)


----------



## jenny1973 (Sep 2, 2015)

CSCS2 said:


> Has anyone not received a shipping notice yet? I checked my spam folder and nothin' so far.


I have not received a shipping notice.  On my account it says processing.  But I am seasonal, not annual.  This will be my first box.


----------



## DianeER (Sep 2, 2015)

I have not received a shipping notice, account still says processing. I am annual, but this will be my first box, I signed up in mid-July. I checked with 3 other friends who are waiting for their first box and none of them have shipping notices either. Sounds as if there are still quite a few of us waiting for shipping!


----------



## Mommacheeta (Sep 2, 2015)

I have two annual boxes that I signed up for months apart. I got the first box notice about 30 min before I got second box. I think they do it in order of when you subbed.


----------



## fancyfarmer (Sep 2, 2015)

I got my tracking, ETA is Wednesday.


----------



## Saffyra (Sep 2, 2015)

Mine says it will be here Saturday!! But surely we have some Californians who already got it??


----------



## inimitable_d (Sep 2, 2015)

I'm still awaiting my shipment notification, too.  I signed up with a seasonal membership, and this will be my first box…signed up sometime in July.  I love both spoilers though, so I can't wait!


----------



## aihutch (Sep 2, 2015)

Saffyra said:


> Mine says it will be here Saturday!! But surely we have some Californians who already got it??


I live about 50 miles from LA and they are saying I will have it next Tuesday. I'm hoping that changes, but maybe people in the LA area will have theirs soon.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Sep 2, 2015)

I just saw the spoiler.  I'm not thrilled, but I wasn't thrilled about the nippies either and I actually loooooooooooveeeeee them.  Same for the bronzer - I think sun bunny was my gateway bronzer and I will now be a lot more comfortable using them going forward.  Rachel Zoe is GOOD.


----------



## s112095 (Sep 2, 2015)

I just got my shipping. No eta yet though


----------



## mepe (Sep 2, 2015)

Tracking shows my estimated delivery is Friday...fingers crossed it makes it before the weekend.


----------



## Sadejane (Sep 2, 2015)

lauradiniwilk said:


> I just saw the spoiler.  I'm not thrilled, but I wasn't thrilled about the nippies either and I actually loooooooooooveeeeee them.  Same for the bronzer - I think sun bunny was my gateway bronzer and I will now be a lot more comfortable using them going forward.  Rachel Zoe is GOOD.


Isn't that Sun Bunny great?   I was kind of bummed about getting a bronzer because I have soooo many and I always felt like they were too dark. But the Sun Bunny is so versatile and just right, plus I love how buildable it is.   We'll see what happens with this box, but so far Rachel Zoe can do no wrong in my book.


----------



## Sforerobuy (Sep 3, 2015)

I got my tracking number yesterday. The weight changed from 4 to 2.2lbs. Does that mean I'm missing an item or that other people are getting a bonus item? guess I won't know till September 11th, that's the estimated delivery date.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## fancyfarmer (Sep 3, 2015)

Anybody have an updated shipping date of today (I think some people had tomorrow), I need to know what's in the box. #nopatience


----------



## GC1976 (Sep 3, 2015)

fancyfarmer said:


> Anybody have an updated shipping date of today (I think some people had tomorrow), I need to know what's in the box. #nopatience


I do! My shipping date is today. I will post when I get it if no one beats me to it.


----------



## DianeER (Sep 3, 2015)

My box is on the move, delivery expected on Tuesday (which I hope is right because I leave for a trip on Wed!). Weight changed from 4 lbs to 3.2 lbs now that it's moving.


----------



## fancyfarmer (Sep 3, 2015)

@@GC1976 you have just become my favorite person of the day!


----------



## GC1976 (Sep 3, 2015)

fancyfarmer said:


> @@GC1976 you have just become my favorite person of the day!


Good thing I am working from home today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (I swear it had nothing to do with the box ETA!)


----------



## girlnamedpete (Sep 3, 2015)

Mine is out for delivery today, too.  The bummer is I work until 5:00 PST so I won't be home until 5:30.  Can't wait that long!  Need photos!!!   :rotfl:   

ETA - My regular September PSMH and Glossybox are going to be such a let down after getting my PSMH Fall LE + Rachel Zoe Fall box in the same week.  

Unless there's a KILLER GB Black Friday deal, I am letting it go.  I have cosmetic overload right now and since PSMH and RZ have a cosmetic item or so in their boxes that should be more than plenty.  GB doesn't excite me any more.


----------



## jbird1175 (Sep 3, 2015)

Just got my shipping notification.... subscribed back in April. I am SUPER PUMPED! Mama needs a new watch! #notreally


----------



## MallyD84 (Sep 3, 2015)

Hey y'all! Just a reminder that I'll pay full price for anyone who decides to sell their box, just send me a message! Hope you all have fun opening your boxes!


----------



## Geek2 (Sep 3, 2015)

@@MallyD84 We have a buy/sell/trade section set-up for trading/buying boxes. It's best to post there if you are offering to buy a box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/forum/320-subscription-box-swaps/


----------



## CSCS2 (Sep 3, 2015)

You guys, we officially have spoilers! http://iconosquare.com/p/1066049981439284940_6600004


----------



## Jennifer Landeta (Sep 3, 2015)

Thank you!!! HAHAHA good thing I loved that body serum.


----------



## s112095 (Sep 3, 2015)

I loved that serum so I'm super happy! I don't foresee a time I won't want this box


----------



## feisty1 (Sep 3, 2015)

So excited!!! Want everything!


----------



## girlnamedpete (Sep 3, 2015)

jennwhenn said:


> Thank you!!! HAHAHA good thing I loved that body serum.


I haven't used mine and now I have 2!  Haha!  I hope that hat looks good on me!  I was looking for a fall/winter hat!


----------



## aihutch (Sep 3, 2015)

jennwhenn said:


> Thank you!!! HAHAHA good thing I loved that body serum.



Haha! I was just thinking the same thing - got it in my first Popsugar box in April.


----------



## camel11 (Sep 3, 2015)

THAT HAT!!!!!!!!!!!!! I've almost bought hats like that 70000 times in advance of fall.  I've gotten so many boxes and quit them a few months ago, but this chic watch spoiler drew me into the RZ BOS.  WOW this is a chic curation.  LOVE. And I was about to swap for more of this serum so thanks to RZ for saving me the stamp.

My only complaint is that I have nothing to swap to try and get the MH sarong from last season :-D


----------



## Teach22 (Sep 3, 2015)

I lovee that body serum!  So so excited and those earrings are too cute!  What are the red and black things notebooks?  Must see more pictures lol


----------



## girlnamedpete (Sep 3, 2015)

A little more info from MSA;

http://www.mysubscriptionaddiction.com/2015/09/rachel-zoe-box-of-style-complete-fall-2015-box-spoilers.html


----------



## fancyfarmer (Sep 3, 2015)

THIS BOX IS SO CHIC!!!!! Ughhh, I can't wait for mine to arrive. I mean, her boxes don't even compare to other $100 boxes. Don't get me wrong I do love my PSMH (thanks to them, I too have a little of that serum left), but this is just so good.


----------



## girlnamedpete (Sep 3, 2015)

I am hoping the earrings are rose gold like the watch.  I don't own anything (other than the watch that is waiting for me on my doorstep AHHHHHHH!!!! ) in rose gold and I just CAN'T mix metals.  Can't do it.


----------



## fancyfarmer (Sep 3, 2015)

When someone else gets their box, could you post a little more hat, earring, and notebook info? Thank you.


----------



## Shauna999 (Sep 3, 2015)

LOVE Everything... Especially that hat! Its soooo chic,, totally classic &amp; timeless! What an amazing assortment of items-- RZ is my hero !!


----------



## nicepenguins (Sep 3, 2015)

Will gift the earrings, not sure about the hat until I try it on, looooooove the rest. Fantastic box.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Sep 3, 2015)

Shashi...wasn't that the brand of the turquoise and gold braided bracelet thing from a long ago PSMH box? The one I repeatedly cursed for getting weird kinks so I never wore it? I will be eyeing the earring suspiciously until they are in hand.

Excited about everything; I might not be able to pull off the hat though.


----------



## girlnamedpete (Sep 3, 2015)

lauradiniwilk said:


> Shashi...wasn't that the brand of the turquoise and gold braided bracelet thing from a long ago PSMH box? The one I repeatedly cursed for getting weird kinks so I never wore it? I will be eyeing the earring suspiciously until they are in hand.
> 
> Excited about everything; I might not be able to pull off the hat though.


I am worried about the hat, too.  Love the look of it but I have a small head and fine hair.  It's REALLY hard for me to find hats that look good on me and are not overwhelming.


----------



## Geek2 (Sep 3, 2015)

girlnamedpete said:


> I am worried about the hat, too.  Love the look of it but I have a small head and fine hair.  It's REALLY hard for me to find hats that look good on me and are not overwhelming.


I have the same problem with hats. I never wear them because they don't look good on me. But with this I'm willing to try it. Anything that Rachel recommends/curates, I'm all over.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20"> It's definitely not an item I would ever buy but that's one of the reason I love this box. It pushes me out of my comfort zone and I get to try things that I would never go out and buy.


----------



## Mommacheeta (Sep 3, 2015)

SHUT THE FRONT DOOR! I LOVE that hat. I have been looking for one just like it for a while now. Best box!!!! Isn't that serum the one from the Pop sugar summer box? No...that was the elephant serum. Where did we get a body serum like that?


----------



## Saffyra (Sep 3, 2015)

I love rachel zoe. I'm going to keep my yearly subscription going for sure.


----------



## girlnamedpete (Sep 3, 2015)

I found this photo of the earrings on a model and I love how delicate they are.  I will totally wear these.  

https://www.shopbop.com/noa-ear-climbers-shashi/vp/v=1/1551290825.htm

I can't take it. I think I'm driving home at lunch to get my box.  I can't wait until quittin' time. The time is NOW (or in a 1/2 hour).    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Teach22 (Sep 3, 2015)

Ok I don't even have the box in my hands and I want to know what the winter hero item is already LOL.  They should put a little postcard in the box that reveals what the next hero item will be.  Not that it really matters seeing that I m a yearly subscriber lol  Anyhoo enjoy your boxes ladies rock those hats!


----------



## Teach22 (Sep 3, 2015)

Mommacheeta said:


> SHUT THE FRONT DOOR! I LOVE that hat. I have been looking for one just like it for a while now. Best box!!!! Isn't that serum the one from the Pop sugar summer box? No...that was the elephant serum. Where did we get a body serum like that?


Your posts always make chuckle and smile lol.  The body serum was in a monthly pop sugar box March or April I believe.  I ve been using it all summer its almost all gone.  So happy to have another one!


----------



## girlnamedpete (Sep 3, 2015)

Saffyra said:


> I love rachel zoe. I'm going to keep my yearly subscription going for sure.


I am thinking the perfect combo for me will be monthly PSMH and yearly Rachel Zoe (and no more GB).


----------



## fancyfarmer (Sep 3, 2015)

fancyfarmer said:


> When someone else gets their box, could you post a little more hat, earring, and notebook info? Thank you.


MSA confirmed with The Zoe Report, the hat is Top Shop Fedora $48, and the notebooks are Sloane Stationary $40 ( custom made for subscribers, one says "It's Everything", the other is "Shut It Down")


----------



## boxesandboxes (Sep 3, 2015)

Mommacheeta said:


> SHUT THE FRONT DOOR! I LOVE that hat. I have been looking for one just like it for a while now. Best box!!!! Isn't that serum the one from the Pop sugar summer box? No...that was the elephant serum. Where did we get a body serum like that?


popsugar


----------



## Bizgirlva (Sep 3, 2015)

Great looking box. I don't get this sub but I might try to scoop up that hat in the trades.


----------



## GC1976 (Sep 3, 2015)

Got the box!. Attached are some pics for more info.

My impressions:

Love the watch. I haven't worn a watch in years (since getting a smartphone) but this one is so chic and it would be nice to be able to tell the time quickly..

I am not a hat person at all. My head is freakishly small and I have fine hair and hats look awful on me. HOWEVER this one actually fits me and looks good. I still have to get used to the idea of wearing a hat, I just never do. Need to get used to it, but it does look great on. I love the color - it is dark olive which is unexpected and cooler than black or gray IMO.

The earring are super delicate - very small. I like them tho.

The serum seems nice and I like that it's made of natural ingredients.

I also never use notebooks - but these are cute. I'll probably gift them.

I'll definitely try the spray.


----------



## CSCS2 (Sep 3, 2015)

GC1976 said:


> Got the box!. Attached are some pics for more info.
> 
> My impressions:
> 
> ...


Thank you for the pictures and extra deetz!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I have a pretty large head -- do you think the hat will adjust to fit?


----------



## GC1976 (Sep 3, 2015)

CSCS2 said:


> Thank you for the pictures and extra deetz!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I have a pretty large head -- do you think the hat will adjust to fit?


There is definitely more room when I wear the hat - it would fit a larger head for sure. It may not fit everyone though..


----------



## Sadejane (Sep 3, 2015)

GC1976 said:


> Got the box!. Attached are some pics for more info.
> 
> My impressions:
> 
> ...


Yes, thank you soooo much for the great pictures!!! 

That hat looks so chic and I just can't get over how spot on this box is for fall!   Has anyone added up the total retail value?  It has to be way over $300!!   I like how this box is truly curated, everything is very fall and luxe and stylish.    

Also - I've been seeing the Cluse watch in blogs and magazines and such, so it's definitely on trend and of the moment while still managing to be timeless.   Now that Rachel has a show on TV again, I'm wondering if companies are going to be clamoring to work with her because of all the publicity they'll be getting in return.   Rachel Zoe and her team really get their customers and I can tell they must work very, very hard.


----------



## CSCS2 (Sep 3, 2015)

Sadejane said:


> Yes, thank you soooo much for the great pictures!!!
> 
> That hat looks so chic and I just can't get over how spot on this box is for fall!   Has anyone added up the total retail value?  It has to be way over $300!!   I like how this box is truly curated, everything is very fall and luxe and stylish.
> 
> Also - I've been seeing the Cluse watch in blogs and magazines and such, so it's definitely on trend and of the moment while still managing to be timeless.   Now that Rachel has a show on TV again, I'm wondering if companies are going to be clamoring to work with her because of all the publicity they'll be getting in return.   Rachel Zoe and her team really get their customers and I can tell they must work very, very hard.


MSA has a price breakdown and I calculated $322 for everything: http://www.mysubscriptionaddiction.com/2015/09/rachel-zoe-box-of-style-complete-fall-2015-box-spoilers.html#comments


----------



## pbpink (Sep 3, 2015)

GC1976 said:


> Got the box!. Attached are some pics for more info.
> 
> My impressions:
> 
> ...


thank you for these pics!

looks fantastic! i would think One Love would want to send out a different product from what was sent to Popsugar just for marketing but love the spray so def happy!  loving rose gold on earrings + watch +  think olive is def a great color for everyone plus the belt around the hat is a nice touch! very happy to have an annual sub...now i wish they would make more than 4 boxes a year!


----------



## CSCS2 (Sep 3, 2015)

GC1976 said:


> There is definitely more room when I wear the hat - it would fit a larger head for sure. It may not fit everyone though..


Thanks! There are ways to stretch wool felt hats using steam so I might try that if it's too tight: http://www.ehow.com/how_7731937_stretch-felt-hat.html


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Sep 3, 2015)

Dang, I thought the hat was black. I might have to sell it. Are the earrings rose gold? I am looking from my phone so it's hard to tell.


----------



## GC1976 (Sep 3, 2015)

lauradiniwilk said:


> Dang, I thought the hat was black. I might have to sell it. Are the earrings rose gold? I am looking from my phone so it's hard to tell.


Yup. Rose gold.


----------



## girlnamedpete (Sep 3, 2015)

lauradiniwilk said:


> Dang, I thought the hat was black. I might have to sell it. Are the earrings rose gold? I am looking from my phone so it's hard to tell.


I went home and got my box.  For the 1st time in my sub box history I will use every single thing in the box! 

For those of you worried about the hat, don't discount it until you physically try it on.  I also am of the small head/fine hair variety and this hat works on me!  I will be buying some sizing tape to make it fit a little more snug, but I really do like it!  I thought it was black from the photo but it is a really pretty, deep olive.  It's a very wearable and neutral shade.  

The earrings are rose gold and gorgeous.  They don't look like costume jewelry - they look like the real thing. Can't wait to wear them with the watch tomorrow.  I have tiny wrists and love the way the watch is oversized, but not at all clunky. I am REALLY picky about watches (I could actually be a bit snobbish TBH) but this watch looks and feels like it costs WAY more than it's retail price.

I guess I will have to give the serum a shot since I now have 2 bottles of it, but from the reviews everyone gave it it sounds like good stuff.  Probably use it on my neck and chest in the morning instead of my facial serum.

The notebooks are perfect and I am so happy there are 2! My good friend and I are traveling to London next year to celebrate our 50th (*sigh) birthdays and I am putting together a carryon for her full of travel "essentials" that I want to give to her next month.  I still needed a notebook for this and I LOVE that these are perfect! (One for her, one for me).

The Laundress spray will be perfect for my travels next year, as well.  I usually pack some Fabreze but this will be going with me instead.  

The value of this box is simply amazing.

I am SOOOO happy and glad I signed up for a yearly sub.  I have to say this kicks the butt of PSMH LE boxes IMHO. I won't be ordering those anymore unless the word "travel" is in the theme spoiler - then all bets are off and I am powerless to say "no". *LOL*


----------



## Miccarty2 (Sep 3, 2015)

This box looks amazing.  I swear, RZ is inside my head.  I signed up for this before the spoiler for the hero item even came out because I wasn't going to let myself miss another one of her boxes... at the time I was considering buying another watch, something other than silver (my current one), and then the spoiler came out so I've been holding off. Just the other day I realized I was almost out of the One Love Organics serum (from a rare Popsugar box purchase) and I was debating whether I could justify buying more when I have a million other body lotions.  And just last night I was pinning fedora hats to my pinterest page in preparation for my first Stitchfix box... and thinking I would like one in a color that wasn't black, and bam.  The first thing I did when I saw spoilers was rush to my pinterest board and take off all the hats, so hopefully I won't get one in my Stitchfix box!

I have a big head, so I'm hoping the hat will fit... fingers crossed.  

I agree, this curation is just so spot on for current trends and for fall.  RZ is just putting most other boxes to shame.  I would probably drop all my other boxes if she decided to go monthly, lol!  (Don't hold me to that!)


----------



## jbird1175 (Sep 3, 2015)

I am so excited to get this box! I got bored (and slightly disappointed) with PSMH and cancelled that subscription so it's nice to look forward to a subscription box again that is not food related (I'm looking at you Love with Food). I really hope I can pull that hat off!


----------



## Jennifer Landeta (Sep 3, 2015)

Was there a cluse coupon code in the box? I really want a white face and a bunch of straps but I've been holding off..


----------



## girlnamedpete (Sep 3, 2015)

jennwhenn said:


> Was there a cluse coupon code in the box? I really want a white face and a bunch of straps but I've been holding off..


I didn't see one in my box.


----------



## MoiSurtout (Sep 3, 2015)

Well, at first I was _very_ disappointed. I was out and about, and checked the thread on my phone. And what should I see but a giant bottle of Nivea! So I thought that's what was in the box and was starting to feel all huffy about it, til I realized it was an advertisement.  :laughing:

I admit though, I'm a little sad about the earrings. They are so cute and I'd just love them if my earlobes were still pierced. I don't think my allergies to metal are as bad as they were when I was younger, but I don't feel like risking it. 

I also have a very small head, but the comments in this thread are giving me hope about the hat. Probably my opinion of the box will hinge on whether it fits or not. 

I loved the gardenia spray from popsugar and am pleased to be getting more. I love the 'shut it down' notebook, though I don't use paper much. The Fabric Fresh will get used and purchased in bulk if it can freshen up stuff my dog's sat on. The watch of course was the reason I got the box. 

So I'm looking forward to seeing everything in person a week from now when my box arrives.


----------



## Jennifer Landeta (Sep 3, 2015)

/emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> oh well! Thanks for the info  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## GC1976 (Sep 3, 2015)

jennwhenn said:


> Was there a cluse coupon code in the box? I really want a white face and a bunch of straps but I've been holding off..


There was! it's boxofstyle15 for 15% off your order at clusewatches.com (valid until September 30th 2015).


----------



## Saffyra (Sep 3, 2015)

GC1976 said:


> There was! it's boxofstyle15 for 15% off your order at clusewatches.com (valid until September 30th 2015).


omg i wanted the pink band and now I'm totally doing it!!


----------



## girlnamedpete (Sep 3, 2015)

GC1976 said:


> There was! it's boxofstyle15 for 15% off your order at clusewatches.com (valid until September 30th 2015).


Where did you find that?  I looked and didn't see anything. Nevermind!  Found it.  :blush:


----------



## MoiSurtout (Sep 3, 2015)

It says there's free shipping on watches; does that include bands?


----------



## Saffyra (Sep 3, 2015)

MoiSurtout said:


> It says there's free shipping on watches; does that include bands?


We'll find out. I just tried to order but it wont take a US address. So I just contacted customer service. Hopefully they get back to me quickly.


----------



## Jennifer Landeta (Sep 3, 2015)

So I think the website just applied that coupon twice, because I got the white face caramel band for 63 euro! I entered the code on the cart page then once I entered my address and selected pay with credit card it applied a second discount. Maybe it was because tax was built in? I have no idea but I'm pretty pleased with it!! My husband is going to flip shit that I got two of the same watch lol... I just love that I have 2 faces and I can get as many color bands as I want! And it took my address just fine and everything.


----------



## Jennifer Landeta (Sep 3, 2015)

Oh and mine didn't charge for shipping either!!! Thanks so much for posting the code!!!!


----------



## Saffyra (Sep 3, 2015)

jennwhenn said:


> So I think the website just applied that coupon twice, because I got the white face caramel band for 63 euro! I entered the code on the cart page then once I entered my address and selected pay with credit card it applied a second discount. Maybe it was because tax was built in? I have no idea but I'm pretty pleased with it!! My husband is going to flip shit that I got two of the same watch lol... I just love that I have 2 faces and I can get as many color bands as I want! And it took my address just fine and everything.


When I checked out it did the same thing. I think it must be the taxes (doesnt England have a VAT tax?) that I guess we wouldn't have to pay?

Darn it! What's my problem then?! It didnt even ask me for my state when I tried to check out. Maybe I'm using the wrong version of the site? I'm going to try again.


----------



## Jennifer Landeta (Sep 3, 2015)

I just went back and looked at my confirmation email and there is no state in my address either... Hmmm. I'm sure they can get that info from the postal code but still, weird. Good luck!


----------



## PrettyAndWitty (Sep 3, 2015)

LOVE this box! FedEx says it will be here on Saturday and I just cannot wait! I just ordered the caramel rose gold and pink rose gold straps from Cluse. And the hat, something I would never buy but am so excited to have and wear! Lastly, I love receiving notebooks, I mostly use them for my daughters (2 years old and 3 years old) to doodle on when their bored instead of giving them my phone but I also like to use them to jot down notes &amp; lists for myself. PLUS, I absolutely love the gardenia spray, it's been a holy grail moisturizer for me since popsugar sent it earlier this year. Such an awesome box! Eeeeee!!!


----------



## MET (Sep 3, 2015)

I have to echo all of the other comments ... this box is so well put together!  The curation has been spot on for each season and by releasing the hero item in advance you can't really be disappointed (you either signed up or didn't because of the item).  It's also a FUN box to anticipate and you get a nice mix of items.  Seriously well done to RZ and her team!

My only complaint is that it's quarterly - imagine a monthly box :wub:


----------



## BratzFan (Sep 3, 2015)

cannot wait to get this box!!!! I typically buy small kate spade notebooks for work and had two in my birchbox basket. I LOVE the accessories, I could use moderately priced pieces that I wont' be ashamed to wear but won't make me cry if I lose them.

the hat I'm iffy about, but hopefully it'll push me out of my comfort zone--that's the point of these boxes, right?


----------



## pbpink (Sep 3, 2015)

Saffyra said:


> When I checked out it did the same thing. I think it must be the taxes (doesnt England have a VAT tax?) that I guess we wouldn't have to pay?
> 
> Darn it! What's my problem then?! It didnt even ask me for my state when I tried to check out. Maybe I'm using the wrong version of the site? I'm going to try again.


I'm pretty sure it is the VAT tax back...

For the address, when you put in your town/city also put in a comma then your state and it shows up perfect...


----------



## feisty1 (Sep 3, 2015)

I really hope they have more inventory soon! Every color of bands that I want are sold out lol


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Sep 4, 2015)

The hat looks terrible on me. I am just not a hat person, lol. But I LOVE everything else. I didn't think I would have use for the watch as I already have a watch I love, but it's just fabulous! Where are people finding Cluse coupons?


----------



## s112095 (Sep 4, 2015)

hitchcockblonde said:


> The hat looks terrible on me. I am just not a hat person, lol. But I LOVE everything else. I didn't think I would have use for the watch as I already have a watch I love, but it's just fabulous! Where are people finding Cluse coupons?


There should be a code in the booklet. 

That's one of my favorite things is a code for more shopping.


----------



## Saffyra (Sep 4, 2015)

Okay!! I ordered mine. I emailed them, though to make sure that my address appears correctly. Hopefully there are no issues! I wanted that pink one before they got snagged.


----------



## PrettyAndWitty (Sep 4, 2015)

My Cluse bands shipped today and I emailed them yesterday after I ordered to make sure they had my correct address and they emailed me back today saying that they did. Yay!

And my mail lady dropped off my BOS a day early! Woohoo!! Love the earrings, love the watch, love the body serum spray, really like the smell of the laundry spray although not really sure where or when I'll use it. The hat looks silly on me but I think it's because I don't know how to style it.

I'm adding some pictures because I'm a sucker for MORRRR pictures while I'm waiting for my boxes.  For reference I have smaller wrists and I wear my Fitbit on the smallest setting. The watch still has two smaller settings than what I'm wearing mine on. It also feels very high quality. Awesome box! I'm beyond pleased! I cannot WAIT to see what December's box has in store!


----------



## pbpink (Sep 4, 2015)

PrettyAndWitty said:


> My Cluse bands shipped today and I emailed them yesterday after I ordered to make sure they had my correct address and they emailed me back today saying that they did. Yay!
> 
> And my mail lady dropped off my BOS a day early! Woohoo!! Love the earrings, love the watch, love the body serum spray, really like the smell of the laundry spray although not really sure where or when I'll use it. The hat looks silly on me but I think it's because I don't know how to style it.
> 
> I'm adding some pictures because I'm a sucker for MORRRR pictures while I'm waiting for my boxes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> For reference I have smaller wrists and I wear my Fitbit on the smallest setting. The watch still has two smaller settings than what I'm wearing mine on. It also feels very high quality. Awesome box! I'm beyond pleased! I cannot WAIT to see what December's box has in store!


the more pics, the merrier! always love to see pics! thanks!

I forgot to complete my cluse order last night after trying to sort out address!

just to confirm, we are getting gray + black straps right? so if we order straps to match we should get the rose gold? thx in advance for help!! xx


----------



## PrettyAndWitty (Sep 4, 2015)

pbpink said:


> the more pics, the merrier! always love to see pics! thanks!
> 
> I forgot to complete my cluse order last night after trying to sort out address!
> 
> just to confirm, we are getting gray + black straps right? so if we order straps to match we should get the rose gold? thx in advance for help!! xx


Right! The black and gray rose gold straps came with the watch. The clasp on the straps have the same metal as the face of the watch.


----------



## pbpink (Sep 4, 2015)

PrettyAndWitty said:


> Right! The black and gray rose gold straps came with the watch. The clasp on the straps have the same metal as the face of the watch.


perfect! thank you!


----------



## Saffyra (Sep 4, 2015)

They emailed me today, too, and said that my watch straps had shipped and that they had fixed my address. Woohoo!

Unfortunately I noticed in my shipping notification that the address was now more wrong that it had been in the first place. :\ Hopefully my postman will figure it out. He knows me well enough.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Mommacheeta (Sep 4, 2015)

My box was supposed to be delivered tomorrow and it just updated to Tuesday's. It's only about 30 miles away! They must have decided they aren't working tomorrow because of Labor Day.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saffyra (Sep 5, 2015)

Mommacheeta said:


> My box was supposed to be delivered tomorrow and it just updated to Tuesday's. It's only about 30 miles away! They must have decided they aren't working tomorrow because of Labor Day.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Mine, too!!! UGH! I'm so bummed. I was so excited for tomorrow.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And I totally forgot about the holiday. Now the whole Tuesday deluge makes sense. /sigh.

If only I could drive down to Kent and pick it up...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Geek2 (Sep 5, 2015)

Mine came yesterday!! I wasn't home and didn't know it was delivered. Didn't get home until late and it was here. Opening the box totally made my morning. This box is amazing!!! So happy with it. Love the packaging for the watch. I look forward to using the notebooks. I've been needing one for my purse. I can't wait to use the serum. I love Laundress so the spray is great. I tried the hat and it doesn't work for me as I had suspected but I'm going to gift it to my daughter-in-law along with the earrings. She would look so cute with them.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


----------



## MET (Sep 5, 2015)

My box was scheduled for Tuesday but arrived early  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  It definitely is much better in person!  I was planning on gifting most of the items but now who knows...


----------



## Mommacheeta (Sep 5, 2015)

Saffyra said:


> Mine, too!!! UGH! I'm so bummed. I was so excited for tomorrow.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And I totally forgot about the holiday. Now the whole Tuesday deluge makes sense. /sigh.
> 
> If only I could drive down to Kent and pick it up...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Mine just changed to out for delivery with USPS so I bet yours did too! Where are you located? I'm in Olympia.


----------



## chrishall55 (Sep 5, 2015)

My last 2 boxes were delivered via normal Fed Ex truck directly to my house.  This box was delivered via Fed Ex *Smart Post* to the post office?  Did this happen for anybody else?  Now my box is sitting at the post office until Tuesday!  I live far from my mailbox so I have to go to the post office in town to pick up packages.  I don't like the new way they appear to be shipping.  I live far from the post office.  Oh well, Zoe is worth it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I am an annual subscriber from the beginning, think they should ship it to my house and not Smart Post.


----------



## Saffyra (Sep 5, 2015)

Mommacheeta said:


> Mine just changed to out for delivery with USPS so I bet yours did too! Where are you located? I'm in Olympia.


It did! Thank goodness! I live in the Bellevue area.


----------



## Sheryl Walder (Sep 5, 2015)

My box wasn't supposed to arrive until Tuesday and it was delivered today via USPS. Very excited. Hat was a little small but hoping it might stretch a bit.


----------



## CSCS2 (Sep 5, 2015)

Would anyone be willing to measure the inside of the hat? I'm worried that it'll be too small to stretch to fit my big noggin =(


----------



## DianeER (Sep 5, 2015)

@@CSCS2, measured inside the brim it's about 8" front-to-back and 6.5" side-to-side. It is made of a sort of felted wool so it does have some stretch to it. (And although I typically can't wear clothing made from wool because it's too itchy, this is very soft and I can, and will, wear it.)


----------



## CSCS2 (Sep 5, 2015)

DianeER said:


> @@CSCS2, measured inside the brim it's about 8" front-to-back and 6.5" side-to-side. It is made of a sort of felted wool so it does have some stretch to it. (And although I typically can't wear clothing made from wool because it's too itchy, this is very soft and I can, and will, wear it.)


Thank you very much! Fingers crossed  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saffyra (Sep 5, 2015)

Okay, so I have to admit that I'm not a hat person. I have a small head and most hats tend to fall into my eyes.

Not this hat. It definitely has a bit of stretch to it, for lack of a better word. It's not a stretchy material but it... I don't know.. it form fits your head. So it doesn't need to stretch for my head and is a perfect fit.

My husband LOVES it and I wore it to a party today and got tons of compliments about the color, style and the look in general. 

And I was honestly quite skeptical about it. But it looks good!


----------



## DianeER (Sep 5, 2015)

Saffyra said:


> And I was honestly quite skeptical about it. But it looks good!


I really like the buckled strap around the crown, really classy!


----------



## Geek2 (Sep 5, 2015)

The box of style now has it's* own forum now! *This is so we can post multiple topics/threads in here instead of just having one giant thread.  For example, for the _*Winter box*_ coming up, we can make a new topic "box of style Zoe Report Winter 2015".

We don't have a fall topic/thread specifically, since this was just done, we can just continue discussing this box here(in this topic/thread) especially since everyone is used to checking this thread and, most members, are in the process of receiving their boxes now. We didn't want to mess up everyone who is following this topic currently, and posting as they are receiving their boxes, just doing the change for the future.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">

Also, I lett a "redirect link" left in the old spot (in the general subscription forum) so that you all can find this thread still.

Hope this makes it easier, in the future, to find the information when the spoiler topics will be separated by the seasons for the our Box of Style by The Zoe Report.


----------



## Geek2 (Sep 5, 2015)

I ended up ordering the pink cluse band. I thought it would be a fun addition to the grey and the black bands that it came with. Grey is so on trend for the Fall season and black is a classic color for any occasion. I couldn't be happier with this watch. Rose gold is also big currently. Rachel really has set the bar high with these boxes.


----------



## lns02 (Sep 6, 2015)

Reija said:


> I ended up ordering the pink cluse band. I thought it would be a fun addition to the grey and the black bands that it came with. Grey is so on trend for the Fall season and black is a classic color for any occasion. I couldn't be happier with this watch. Rose gold is also big currently. Rachel really has set the bar high with these boxes.


How much did the band cost USD?  I don't have my box yet, but I checked out the Cluse site and everything is in euros.


----------



## Mommacheeta (Sep 6, 2015)

Anyone have any ideas when we will get a winter spoiler?


----------



## Geek2 (Sep 7, 2015)

lns02 said:


> How much did the band cost USD?  I don't have my box yet, but I checked out the Cluse site and everything is in euros.


It ended up being around $23 with the coupon.


----------



## CSCS2 (Sep 7, 2015)

Mommacheeta said:


> Anyone have any ideas when we will get a winter spoiler?


Looking back on previous boxes, it looks like the next box's spoiler came out about 2-3 weeks after the most recent box started being shipped. So... maybe in a week or two?


----------



## Kdmyles (Sep 8, 2015)

Has anyone else not gotten their box or even a shipping notification yet?


----------



## Shauna999 (Sep 8, 2015)

@@Kdmyles ...I just got my box today &amp; I didn't receive a shipping notice-/ it probably ended up in my junk folder. I'm sure yours is coming. This box makes me happy!!


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Sep 9, 2015)

I want the marsala band for my watch but it's currently sold out.  Hopefully it's restocked before the coupon expires (whenever that may be).  Am wearing the watch and earrings today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Sep 9, 2015)

There is now a dedicated place to list your Box of Style trades now that this box has its own forum!

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/138006-box-of-style-trades/


----------



## boxesandboxes (Sep 9, 2015)

lauradiniwilk said:


> I want the marsala band for my watch but it's currently sold out.  Hopefully it's restocked before the coupon expires (whenever that may be).  Am wearing the watch and earrings today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


me, too, on everthing you said (re marsala...and wearing the items). Love it all!


----------



## zeesa (Sep 13, 2015)

I agree about the marsala band! I love it and bummed that it's sold out. However, I ended up getting the olive/green strap as something different. This is the BEST box I have ever received, which is huge for me considering I have subscribed to many. I am in LOVE with the watch and the earrings. Honestly, I may quit Popsugar and all my other boxes and just subscribe to this one.


----------



## jbird1175 (Sep 17, 2015)

So, I got my box on Tuesday and I reeeaaallly love everything in the box! The hat is great and I think I can totally put it off. I love the color and the strap around the crown. I cannot wait to bust this out for Fall.

The watch is awesome. I love, love LOVE it! My only quip is that I really wanted to buy a tan strap but the majority of the straps are sold out on the Cluse website. Total bummer. I managed to snag my second choice though - olive.

Lastly, the earrings. I wasn't sure about these but then realized they were climber earrings. I love them!

All the other items in the box were great as well. I already had the One Love product and was happy to get another one. I like the notebooks as well as I use them at work and as luck would have it, I am almost done with my current notebook so it was time for a replacement! The fabric spray will totally get used as well.

I am absolutely thrilled with everything!


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Sep 22, 2015)

What do you ladies think of the Alexis Bittar ring for the winter hero item? I'm undecided since I'm not a gold person! But I do love Alexis Bittar!


----------



## Saffyra (Sep 22, 2015)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> What do you ladies think of the Alexis Bittar ring for the winter hero item? I'm undecided since I'm not a gold person! But I do love Alexis Bittar!


I'm not really a gold person either BUT I recognize that gold is making quite the comeback so I guess I'll succumb and wear it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Sep 23, 2015)

Hey, ladies!  The discussion on the winter 2015 box / hero item is going on over in this thread:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/138009-winter-2015-box-of-style-spoilers/

Now that there is a box of style forum, each season will have its own discussion!


----------



## Shauna999 (Dec 9, 2015)

I'm in love with the ring.. I'll totally rock the hair pin &amp; everything else is useful. Now bring on the spring hero item... Lol!


----------



## Geek2 (Dec 10, 2015)

I just opened the Spring thread. I know it's early since we just got the Winter boxes but this way it's ready.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20"> Can't wait to see what the Spring hero item is. Here is the thread https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/138537-spring-2016-box-of-style-spoilers/


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Dec 10, 2015)

I'm wearing the ring, pin and watch today! Love it all.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Dec 11, 2015)

I'm moving some of these posts that belong in the thread for the winter box of style.  If you click on the subscription boxes tab in the black bar above, you can find the full list of topics for this box which will include a separate thread for each quarter, the trade thread, etc.


----------



## Sadejane (Dec 23, 2015)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> I'm wearing the ring, pin and watch today! Love it all.
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpeg


The pin looks extra sparkly against your hair, so pretty!   Lovely pic!!


----------



## Saffyra (Dec 25, 2015)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> I'm wearing the ring, pin and watch today! Love it all.
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpeg


Those lips!! /swoon  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------

